# Steinhart shipping time to US....



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

For those of you who have ordered directly from Steinhart and who live in the US, can you tell me about how long it takes from the time you place your order until it arrives? I know that shipping times can vary due to specific locales within the states, but I'm just looking for an approx. time frame. I live in Texas in case that helps.

Cheers,

Roy


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

It took about two weeks for my OVM and two and a half weeks for my Nav B 44 handwinding. Both went out in the same shipment on a Thursday and were to me in North Carolina by Friday evening. Once they shipped, they got here very quickly. It may vary depending on the model you order. Both watches were definitely with the wait! Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cforbes54 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wondering about how many days after receiving the payment confirmation did most of y'all receive your watch? Do they actually ship out in 8 to 12 like they say? Today is the 11th day since I ordered mine and am wondering if it will ship soon.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

i placed my order for an ocean vintage military 9 days ago. their website said the next shipment of stock to their facility would be the second week of july. i checked the website and it no longer says that, so i am assuming they are sending out orders and just havent sent mine yet. my birthday is in 3 weeks so i really hope it gets here before then!


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I ordered a ceramic ocean 1. These were part of the delayed bunch and I ended waiting just under a month from start to finish. Steinhart is in high demand right now and has to take a little longer with service. Be patient, I haven't heard of any orders getting lost or ignored, just a little delayed.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

yea i am really gonna have to practice my patience here! haha. from what i have heard and seen in reviews for these watches, quality is fantastic. i can see why they must be in such high demand when they price them the way they do... im just happy i got my order in for one when i did.


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

In my case I got my OVM two weeks after receive of payment, but I have never received a shipment confirmation (it's not in my junk mail box). So keep in mind that your watch might have shipped without notice. Send them an email to ask and they will get back to you in 4-5 days.


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

jaychung said:


> In my case I got my OVM two weeks after receive of payment, but I have never received a shipment confirmation (it's not in my junk mail box). So keep in mind that your watch might have shipped without notice. Send them an email to ask and they will get back to you in 4-5 days.


Hi Jay - when did you order your watch? Mine has just hit 8 days from payment confirmation!

wait is killing me!


----------



## Esy (Mar 29, 2013)

I ordered an Ocean Black DLC in early May and it still hasn't shipped. The day after I ordered the page said "available for preorder shipping approximately June 23rd (or somewhere around there)", then on June 23rd it changed to "mid-July". Hoping to get a shipment confirmation in the next few weeks or so. The wait is killing me as well!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I ordered an OVM on 6/21/14,received 8-12 day shipping email on 6/23...Today is day 16 & haven't heard a peep from Steinhart.Funny how they make sure you get that PayPal linked email right away but after that it's total comm blackout.


----------



## lablodge (May 21, 2014)

I just received my OVM on Tuesday after about a 12 work days wait. I live in San Diego and received a FedEx ship notice this past Monday am and the FedEx driver showed up at my house 10 am Tuesday. I looked at the FedEx tracking log it the watch took just over 24 hours to go from Germany to my house in San Diego (home of the frogs).


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

Eric90 said:


> Hi Jay - when did you order your watch? Mine has just hit 8 days from payment confirmation!
> 
> wait is killing me!


I ordered on June 8 and received payment confirmation on June 10. Received the watch on June 26. It was terrible to get all excited with the order but needed to wait for so long- two weeks were like two months. But getting the watch by surprise was a great feeling!

You really have to be patient with them. I few days ago I contacted them regarding some problem with my watch and now I find myself waiting for their response, again.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not trying to defend them or anything, as I too am frustrated at the response time but a lot has to do with the time difference (which still does not account for 2 to 3 days response time for email). I sent an email around 3 PM their time and haven't received a response and it is now almost 7 PM their time. I know I'll receive an email from them around midnight to 3 AM my time. I keep telling myself "Patience is a virtue", "Patience is a virtue".


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery right now. Took about 24 hours to get from Germany to Minneapolis. Seems like once they send it out the actual ship time is pretty quick! From payment to (expected) delivery it was about 10 days, though. I just hope their are no issues with the watch because after the long wait I would hate to have to send it back! Especially since their communication seems to be on the slow side.


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered OVM 30.06, was shipped 07.07 (said on the site it would not ship until 2nd week of july when i ordered). Arrived here in Norway at my door on 10.07. Received all necessary comms on email throughout the process!


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry didn't see the lives in the US part of the question before now. ;-) but that's my very recent experience with handling time, and i guess a plane to fedex us hub is shorter than the truck time from germany and up to their nordic hub anyway.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

ufbot said:


> Ordered OVM 30.06, was shipped 07.07 (said on the site it would not ship until 2nd week of july when i ordered). Arrived here in Norway at my door on 10.07. Received all necessary comms on email throughout the process!


I ordered my OVM on the 29 of june, and havent heard anything since then. i live in the US so maybe that has something to do with the longer wait time. also they havent been very good about answering emails, but after germany winning the world cup yesterday, i have a feeling many of them will be taking the day off (as i would probably do also)


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

My O1B ceramic bezel shipped on 7/12 and arrived this morning on 7/14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esy (Mar 29, 2013)

Swissmade91 said:


> I ordered my OVM on the 29 of june, and havent heard anything since then. i live in the US so maybe that has something to do with the longer wait time. also they havent been very good about answering emails, but after germany winning the world cup yesterday, i have a feeling many of them will be taking the day off (as i would probably do also)


My Ocean Black DLC, another watch that had a second week of July available date listed, shipped this morning. Perhaps they're going through and rolling out the watches by when the orders were placed since I'm pretty sure I placed my order right after they sold the last Ocean Black DLC (Back in early June).


----------



## Vjason (Mar 9, 2013)

Ordered June 25 (OVM), got shipping notification on around 4AM this morning. Fedex got the box around lunchtime EST. I should have it Wednesday. I should add that when I ordered there was no notice of delay, unlike recently where I saw that the site mentioned new stock of OVM on X date.

Not too surprised that it shipped shortly after the World Cup ended, especially after learning that 90% of German TV's were tuned to the matches. Must have been a heck of a party.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Esy said:


> My Ocean Black DLC, another watch that had a second week of July available date listed, shipped this morning. Perhaps they're going through and rolling out the watches by when the orders were placed since I'm pretty sure I placed my order right after they sold the last Ocean Black DLC (Back in early June).


it seems like that would make sense. maybe it will ship out soon. my birthday is next friday so lets hope it gets here before then! its my present to myself and i want to wear it out to the bars!


----------



## Esy (Mar 29, 2013)

Swissmade91 said:


> it seems like that would make sense. maybe it will ship out soon. my birthday is next friday so lets hope it gets here before then! its my present to myself and i want to wear it out to the bars!


Haha when I ordered mine I was just treating myself but it's gotten a lot closer to my birthday than I had anticipated so I suppose I can look at it as a present to myself. I'll let you know how long it is from the shipping notification to the doorstep. The tracking number supposedly isn't active until 48 hours after the notification unfortunately.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got home from work to an Email from Steinhart,MY OVM SHIPPED,YEA BABY!!!15 working days from payment received email to shipping.I must be absolutely a glutten for punishment because tomorrow mourning I'm ordering an OOV.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

i just woke up to an email notifying me of the shipping as well. can't wait! i also have my eye on the OOV. sweet watch. we will see how i like the OVM and then ill decide if its time to get another. from all the good stuff i hear about them i dont think this will be my last steinhart


----------



## cforbes54 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ordered June 23, finally received it yesterday! All I can say is worth the wait in every way, the green shade on the bezel looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

My question is not on the waiting time, I've ordered products that have months wait times, so a couple weeks is no biggy.

My question is how do they handle the currency conversion. I'm in the US and I will pay by credit card, the prices on Steinhart's website are listed in Euros. How does that work? Will they charge using the current exchange rate in dollars?

Thanks.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ricky T said:


> My question is not on the waiting time, I've ordered products that have months wait times, so a couple weeks is no biggy.
> 
> My question is how do they handle the currency conversion. I'm in the US and I will pay by credit card, the prices on Steinhart's website are listed in Euros. How does that work? Will they charge using the current exchange rate in dollars?
> 
> Thanks.


the payment goes through paypal. i got the OVM which was 350 euros, it worked out to about 450 dollars charged to my card. im nto sure what the current exchange rate is but the price i checked for the same watch on gnomon was 450 so i figured it was ok.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Swissmade for your explanation. sounds good.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just ordered mine today (site made no mention of stock issues, delays, etc) so we shall see. 

The lack of communication is what concerns me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ricky T said:


> My question is not on the waiting time, I've ordered products that have months wait times, so a couple weeks is no biggy.
> 
> My question is how do they handle the currency conversion. I'm in the US and I will pay by credit card, the prices on Steinhart's website are listed in Euros. How does that work? Will they charge using the current exchange rate in dollars?
> 
> Thanks.


When you get your confirmation email to pay it includes the amount to pay. Conversion rates are constantly changing. My payment this morning (had I pulled the trigger at 10am CST) was about $1.35 MORE than this afternoon when I actually pulled the trigger on the purchase.

I use Google as a currency converter but PayPal also does that. I have PayPal linked to my credit card. Gives me some more flexibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Ordered my Ocean GMT & Aviation GMT, paid for it on the 7th of July and still no shipping email. All I got is a payment confirmation but no shipping email yet


----------



## Esy (Mar 29, 2013)

Came home from work today to a Fedex slip and just got back and opened the package. Looks great, no qc issues evident as I've seen on other threads. I only got the shipping notification Monday and today is Tuesday. Granted I live on the east coast but that's still crazy fast if it actually shipped Monday.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

2.7Tallroader said:


> Ordered my Ocean GMT & Aviation GMT, paid for it on the 7th of July and still no shipping email. All I got is a payment confirmation but no shipping email yet


Hang in there... I was getting upset about the wait time and just finally got my shipping email yesterday. Ordered on June 30


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So a two to three week period of a watch that shows in stock seems reasonable. I'm ok with that. 

My fear is I have no clue if they actually have the watch in stock. If they don't I will be upset, since the site should say available or not available when you order it. 

Did yours show 'in stock' on the site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree...hang in there. I just got my ship notice today. Order place on 2 July. The key here is patience with a great pay off.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I just think two to three week wait for a watch that is supposed to be in stock is quite some time to wait. the email says 8 to 12 days for the package to get shipped. When I ordered the Ocean GMT, the site says in stock, even asks you to choose the bezel, and the Aviation GMT is the last one they have in stock and they sent me an invoice and a deadline of three says or they would put it back in stock. So, I am thinking they should have both been in stock.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

2.7Tallroader said:


> I just think two to three week wait for a watch that is supposed to be in stock is quite some time to wait. the email says 8 to 12 days for the package to get shipped. When I ordered the Ocean GMT, the site says in stock, even asks you to choose the bezel, and the Aviation GMT is the last one they have in stock and they sent me an invoice and a deadline of three says or they would put it back in stock. So, I am thinking they should have both been in stock.


Precisely my fear. We shall see....I don't want to call Germany....that's what email is for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Precisely my fear. We shall see....I don't want to call Germany....that's what email is for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, however they seem to use email as if there's a charge for it. Haha. I keep reminding myself "Patience is a Virtue."


----------



## loonacy (Jun 29, 2014)

I ordered mine on the 5th of July and I too have no shipping email. I got the one that said would ship in 8-12 days but no actual shipping email yet


----------



## panermaniac (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm waiting for an Apollon. 
Remember it's 8-12 BUSINESS days
Here's what they emailed:
Dear Sir,

today, we pack orders with payment date July 6th. Your payment reached us on the 11th. Therefore, we’ll approx 7 more working days for packing and sending an email with tracking number.

Thx for waiting.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

so here is an update on my amazing experience so far with steinhart. i got my shipping email two days ago. the email says the ship date was july 2nd. i am confused. if this was the case wouldnt i have the watch by now? also, the tracking status from fed ex says "shipping information sent to fedex" and the status is "initiated" which hasnt changed for a couple days. what is going on?


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

It usually takes 48hrs before you will see any updates on the tracking status. My order was the same way. Once shipment info updates you will see 2 shipments under tracking the initial one and the revised one that will show true info. My shipment went out last Friday and I received it Monday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for the response. i think at this point all i can really say is i just want my dang watch! haha they must all be having a good laugh over there in germany at everyones concern on shipping times/stock ect. i bet they make a killing on these watches because they sell so many!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> thanks for the response. i think at this point all i can really say is i just want my dang watch! haha they must all be having a good laugh over there in germany at everyones concern on shipping times/stock ect. i bet they make a killing on these watches because they sell so many!


Anytime! It will be well worth the wait. My O1B exceeded my expectations for the price point it truly is as everyone else on hear says the most bang for your buck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thegreightone said:


> It usually takes 48hrs before you will see any updates on the tracking status. My order was the same way. Once shipment info updates you will see 2 shipments under tracking the initial one and the revised one that will show true info. My shipment went out last Friday and I received it Monday morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What day did you actually purchase your watch? Also, what day did you get the email saying thanks for the purchase, we have your money?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What day did you actually purchase your watch? Also, what day did you get the email saying thanks for the purchase, we have your money?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I placed my order on June 5th received email on June 10th with confirmation of payment and that item would be shipped within 8-10 business days if item was in stock. I had to wait til end of June for ceramic bezels to come into stock. Finally received my O1B Monday July 14th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thegreightone said:


> I placed my order on June 5th received email on June 10th with confirmation of payment and that item would be shipped within 8-10 business days if item was in stock. I had to wait til end of June for ceramic bezels to come into stock. Finally received my O1B Monday July 14th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know. Thank you for sharing. Since I made no changes to a supposed in stock watch, mine should arrive hopefully in a little less time. I got my 'payment received' email the following day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's good to know. Thank you for sharing. Since I made no changes to a supposed in stock watch, mine should arrive hopefully in a little less time. I got my 'payment received' email the following day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you should have not have near the wait I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*fingers crossed*

I hope you're enjoying yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> I hope you're enjoying yours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am! It was well worth the wait and pics do not do it justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonacy (Jun 29, 2014)

Well here is my update. After 12 days no shipping update so last night I decided to email them. The reply I received asked if I have even paid for the watch yet so I sent a picture of the paypal transaction, the reply I got from them and a picture of the bank statement showing they received the money already. I asked them how they could take my money and not see that I have paid and they have not responded. So far I am very disappointed in their service. Its silly to me to see that they took my money and say they don't know if I have paid or not. Not sure I trust the company. Very, very poor service!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

loonacy said:


> Well here is my update. After 12 days no shipping update so last night I decided to email them. The reply I received asked if I have even paid for the watch yet so I sent a picture of the paypal transaction, the reply I got from them and a picture of the bank statement showing they received the money already. I asked them how they could take my money and not see that I have paid and they have not responded. So far I am very disappointed in their service. Its silly to me to see that they took my money and say they don't know if I have paid or not. Not sure I trust the company. Very, very poor service!


I've gotten replies from them before so I can say for certain that they do exist. Yours is a unique situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

loonacy said:


> Well here is my update. After 12 days no shipping update so last night I decided to email them. The reply I received asked if I have even paid for the watch yet so I sent a picture of the paypal transaction, the reply I got from them and a picture of the bank statement showing they received the money already. I asked them how they could take my money and not see that I have paid and they have not responded. So far I am very disappointed in their service. Its silly to me to see that they took my money and say they don't know if I have paid or not. Not sure I trust the company. Very, very poor service!


This sucks & I'm sorry to hear about anyone having problems like this.Start a PayPal dispute, you'll get faster response.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Since this thread seems to be taking on a life of it's own I'll bump it along with fresh info.Placed order for OOV on 7/15,paid right away & received confirmation email today.When I ordered they still showed in stock but I have a feeling I missed the last few in stock & this one is going to take 6 weeks to arrive.Yesterday I got an email from Gnomon Watches & they had a few in stock.They sold out in 6 hours.Does it bother anyone else that a few people who ordered direct have to wait up to 6 weeks because they when to a reseller?


----------



## loonacy (Jun 29, 2014)

We'll I was wrong . I got this reply today. They replied very quickly.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

loonacy said:


> We'll I was wrong . I got this reply today. They replied very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 1567244


Well, from Mr Steinhart himself being the responsible party. Basically, they threw the owner under the bus.

Hope it shows up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I am still waiting for my OVM. My shipping tracking number was sent a week ago and all week the status of the package was "initiated" with an estimated date to be sent out the 17 of July with the 21 being estimated delivery date. The send out date changed on the tracking to the 20 (yesterday) but the delivery date still says the 21. A little hard to believe coming from Germany to Wisconsin usa. I need the watch by Friday because I'm leaving town for my birthday and want to wear it during vacation


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just emailed them asking on when mine would arrive. I've received the 'we got your money' email but nothing more. I just got a reply that stated the same '8-13 business days'. I replied with 'you've told me that, but when is it actually shipping?'

We shall see I'll post more when I hear more. 

Swissmade91, I hope you're arrives for your trip and birthday. Happy Birthday in advance. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gunter himself just replied. Said that they need until the end of the week, that they're super busy and that some folks are on holiday. I like that the namesake of the company replies. Nice touch.


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for the birthday wishes... i got the exact same response from gunter about a month ago inquiring about my order. probably a copy and paste response.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I personalized my reply and got a personalized one just now. He said it will ship tomorrow. 

I told him next time I'm in Germany I'd love to see the company and meet him and his staff. He was thrilled with that and said absolutely. 

Then he said FedEx has already come today but assured me tomorrow it will ship. 

Seems like a genuine guy. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's what he sent:

Hi david…
Ok.. let me do my best…we will send on tomorrow.. today fedex was already in the office and pick up.. so they don’t come again today….

You will get a tracking no.. on tomorrow…
Haha.. yes I understand you want wear your great watch……
And if you come to Germany it is a must…haha.. you must come and meet me.. so I can show you all what we have.. and more….

Thanks and greetings to usa
Gunter.



...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Here's what he sent:
> 
> Hi david&#8230;
> Ok.. let me do my best&#8230;we will send on tomorrow.. today fedex was already in the office and pick up.. so they don't come again today&#8230;.
> ...


he seems like a decent guy. it would be cool to see their facility. i actually design my own watches but havent even begun to think about manufacturing but one day that will happen. I am very frustrated at this whole experience of buying this watch. at this point it is out of steinharts hands, but i just want my watch now. its been too long. it sucks knowing theres nothing you can do either. im moving to another state in under a month, imagine the ordeal i am going to have to deal with if i havent gotten it by then.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> he seems like a decent guy. it would be cool to see their facility. i actually design my own watches but havent even begun to think about manufacturing but one day that will happen. I am very frustrated at this whole experience of buying this watch. at this point it is out of steinharts hands, but i just want my watch now. its been too long. it sucks knowing theres nothing you can do either. im moving to another state in under a month, imagine the ordeal i am going to have to deal with if i havent gotten it by then.


I know your pain I had to wait over a month but once it arrived it definitely exceeded my expectations! It will be well worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my shipping email. It will arrive this Thursday from FedEx. Already sent a thank you email to Gunter. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Just got my shipping email. It will arrive this Thursday from FedEx. Already sent a thank you email to Gunter.
> 
> ...because it's an sickness being on here.....


don't get your hopes up! it said mine was supposed to be here yesterday. now it just says N/A


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> don't get your hopes up! it said mine was supposed to be here yesterday. now it just says N/A


You mean the FedEx page information changed?

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> You mean the FedEx page information changed?
> 
> ...because it's an sickness being on here.....


yep, at first it said anticipated ship date july 17 and anticipated delivery date july 21, but on sunday the anticipated ship date changed to 1:48 pm which makes me think thats maybe when it actually did ship. the delivery date says N/A. i think i figured it out though, steinhart ships all their watches on big sailing ships from the 1600s and often they encounter stormy weather or dont make it to their destination due to outdated navigation techniques. and the reason they dont answer email fast enough is because they write letters with a quill pen and send them on the ships too.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> yep, at first it said anticipated ship date july 17 and anticipated delivery date july 21, but on sunday the anticipated ship date changed to 1:48 pm which makes me think thats maybe when it actually did ship. the delivery date says N/A. i think i figured it out though, steinhart ships all their watches on big sailing ships from the 1600s and often they encounter stormy weather or dont make it to their destination due to outdated navigation techniques. and the reason they dont answer email fast enough is because they write letters with a quill pen and send them on the ships too.


So.....the Santa Maria?

Mine now shows to be at the Munich Airport.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's being shipped with FedEx International Priority - that's a Monday through Friday 1, 2 or 3 day guarantee of shipment according to the FedEx website. Typically two business days. Door to door customs cleared delivery.

Here, from their site:

http://www.fedex.com/us/developer/p...rvices/Express/c_InternationalPriority-2.html

FedEx International Priority provides time-definite delivery, typically in 1, 2, or 3 business days, to major cities in Europe and Canada, typically in 2 business days. Check transit times for availability.
Service days are Monday through Friday, with Express International Saturday available in many areas.
Available in more than 220 countries and territories.
Package size and weight up to 150 lbs. each; 108" in length; 130" in length plus girth (L+2W+2H).
Door-to-door, customs-cleared service. The European network provides next-business-day delivery between 38 major European markets. The Asian network gives you next-business-day delivery within Asia and from Asia to the U.S.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It's being shipped with FedEx International Priority - that's a Monday through Friday 1, 2 or 3 day guarantee of shipment according to the FedEx website. Typically two business days. Door to door customs cleared delivery.
> 
> Here, from their site:
> 
> ...


Maybe I should call them because it's already been a while


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

You should. The fact that I got a reply via email could be that I got personal with my content and friendly with them, and that got Gunters attention.

It can't hurt. Good luck 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> You should. The fact that I got a reply via email could be that I got personal with my content and friendly with them, and that got Gunters attention.
> 
> It can't hurt. Good luck
> 
> ...because it's an sickness being on here.....


i have emailed them a few times already with no answer... i sent an email to him just saying my situation and i did express i was feeling frustrated but was respectful about it.. hopefully he can feel my concern.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Best of luck 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Update.... Now my shipping info is completely gone from FedEx tracking .


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> Update.... Now my shipping info is completely gone from FedEx tracking .


Yeah, you need to pick up that phone, my friend.

Have they taken your funds via PayPal? Perhaps a dispute is also in order. That's very odd....I don't see that with Steinhart. So many people order from them. All they complain about is a lack of communication and it taking a little longer than normal.

Your situation seems unique.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good news. I called a second time. (First time wasn't successful.) It is in Memphis going through customs. Should be here in the next couple days.not sure why my tracking number doesn't work. It worked for the rep helping me


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> Good news. I called a second time. (First time wasn't successful.) It is in Memphis going through customs. Should be here in the next couple days.not sure why my tracking number doesn't work. It worked for the rep helping me


With FedEx international, sometimes their tracking system doesn't play well with others.

Glad to hear it's almost there  that's fantastic!

Post pics when you get it.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm sure to the average person I must seem like a cry baby....but it's true watch freaks like us who can understand the feeling. Just somethin about a nice watch!


----------



## loonacy (Jun 29, 2014)

Well it arrived today!!!! after my emails I got a shipping tracking number and before it was even available to view the watch was here. I got the tracking number at 11:54 pst on Sunday and the watch was here on Tuesday. Once shipped it was FAST!! From date if purchase to my door was 17 days.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

loonacy said:


> Well it arrived today!!!! after my emails I got a shipping tracking number and before it was even available to view the watch was here. I got the tracking number at 11:54 pst on Sunday and the watch was here on Tuesday. Once shipped it was FAST!! From date if purchase to my door was 17 days.
> 
> View attachment 1572063


Awesome! Congrats!

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine shows delivered via FedEx. Will post pics when I get home later. 


David


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Mine shows delivered via FedEx. Will post pics when I get home later.
> 
> David


nice david! ill hopefully get mine too. its still held up in customs but i called around again and they are gonna try and get it for me before i leave on vacation


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> nice david! ill hopefully get mine too. its still held up in customs but i called around again and they are gonna try and get it for me before i leave on vacation


Thanks! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Sounds like you're on the home stretch.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It made it!










David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

And of course, a wrist shot.










Mine came in exactly one week. From time of payment to my wrist. Germany to Texas. It showed up 24 hours after the original ship date.

David


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> And of course, a wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice congrats! So what do you think about the quality now that you have it on your wrist? Me personally I am very impressed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonacy (Jun 29, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> And of course, a wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It made it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats nice! congrats. hopefully ill get mine tonight!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thegreightone said:


> Very nice congrats! So what do you think about the quality now that you have it on your wrist? Me personally I am very impressed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold a Helson Shark Diver for this. The Helson was a ridiculous build quality, so my expectations were very high.

It surpassed my expectations.

Love it.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> wow thats nice! congrats. hopefully ill get mine tonight!


I hope so as well. Post pics when you do.

David


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Update. Been on the phone with Fed ex all day. Apparently it actually has not even shipped from Germany yet. I don't know what to do anymore steinhart won't answer my emails. I just want my money back at this point. Does anybody have any ideas? I really need some help here


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Swissmade91 said:


> Update. Been on the phone with Fed ex all day. Apparently it actually has not even shipped from Germany yet. I don't know what to do anymore steinhart won't answer my emails. I just want my money back at this point. Does anybody have any ideas? I really need some help here


That's a very strange situation. If you paid via PayPal I would file a dispute since you have proof. That will escalate things. Steinhart is usually great at fixing the problem.

David


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok. I filed a dispute with them so we shall see what comes of it.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well they are answering me now! I feel much better.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I am BIG on service and post sale communication/consideration. Hoping all goes well with my order as of 7/23/14. I am patient but within reason. Anything over 2 weeks begins to get a bit silly.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

I am the same way, unfortunately, not everyone thinks this is ridiculous. I purchased a watch from CW in London and by the next day, the watch is in the mail and delivered in one week. I placed my order on the 9th of July and other than saying they got my payment, I have not received any other communications from them. Yes, they say 8 to 12 working days but I think at this day and age, unless they build the watch when you order it, I think it is taking too long.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I ordered a new bezel insert for my Ocean 1 GMT on July 7th. It shipped on July 18th but did not include any tracking information. The email reads in part: "Tracking ID: no tracking." There is a link to DHL tracking so I assume that's the carrier they used for shipping. 

As of July 26th I have not received the part. I called DHL and they said that for any shipping method through them there should be tracking information.

Have any of you ordered a part through Steinhart? How was it shipped to the US?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Keye, many, many people have gone before you & ordered from Steinhart over the years. Being that all accessory items are sent via snail mail it is expected that it could take a week or two for ordered items to arrive. As for tracking, every accessory item I have ordered has not been trackable even though it says it can be.....



Keye Skware said:


> I ordered a new bezel insert for my Ocean 1 GMT on July 7th. It shipped on July 18th but did not include any tracking information. The email reads in part: "Tracking ID: no tracking." There is a link to DHL tracking so I assume that's the carrier they used for shipping.
> 
> As of July 26th I have not received the part. I called DHL and they said that for any shipping method through them there should be tracking information.
> 
> Have any of you ordered a part through Steinhart? How was it shipped to the US?


----------



## moon23 (Jul 28, 2014)

I wanted to post this message because I know a lot of you are experiencing the same issue:

I ordered my ocean 1 gmt blue/red July 9th, received confirmation of payment the 11th, and nothing until then... I sent them an email last week and got that answer today 
"Dear Mr. XXX
unfortunately, our manufacturer informed us, that the production of the GMT Ocean 1 Black Red/ Blue Red will get delayed. We are very sorry about that, please accept our apology.

Due to the holiday time, the watches will not reach us before mid of August.

We kindly ask you to inform us, whether you would like to wait so long or whether you would like us to cancel the order and get a reimbursement."

That is what I feared, out of stock when I ordered even though their website said it was available. I wish they would have contacted me earlier than today to let me know, rather than letting me wait...
I ordred my Armida A1 last year and got it in 3 days!

I am probably not cancel my oredre and gonna wait to receive my steinhardt around september. I want the watch, it looks good,. 
Waiting and not being informed after having paid has just been frustrating.


----------



## finaloption (Aug 15, 2013)

I ordered my GMT Ocean 1 on July 5th, payment confirmation on July 7th. This morning, I received the same delay email as above and replied right away that I would like to wait. They even offered a small gift as consolation for the additional wait. (Curious what it could be.. )

I was fully aware of Steinhart's order/shipping process prior to buying, so while it's a bit disappointing, it's not the end of the world. I've got other watches to wear in the mean time..


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Not really impressed with Steinhart's system. If I did not know better, I would begin to think these watches are built somewhere else and then shipped to Germany prior to being shipped out to customers. This 2-3 week delays seem a bit odd to me. I am already considering throwing in the towel on my order. I wonder if they get many cancellations as a result. I personally have already been tempted by other watches while waiting for this order to ship out so I can see how the delay be a problem for business. Oh well, gonna think about this response for a bit and see how I feel about waiting...

"_Today, we pack orders with payment date July 13[SUP]th[/SUP]. Your payment reached us on the 24[SUP]th[/SUP].

Therefore, we need approx 8 more working days for packing and sending an email with tracking number.

Thx for waiting.

Viele Grüße,
Best regards, "
_


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> If I did not know better, I would begin to think these watches are built somewhere else and then shipped to Germany prior to being shipped out to customers.


They are. The movements are assembled in Switzerland, combined with the cases and shipped to Steinhart who then do a QC on the watch heads install the remaining hardware and package and ship them.



DiverBob said:


> Not really impressed with Steinhart's system. This 2-3 week delays seem a bit odd to me.


This has all been covered ad nasuem in many many past threads. Welcome to buying from a small boutique company instead of a retail giant. Steinhart both relies on external company to provide their movements (a company which happens to be restricting access to their movements) and doesn't have a warehouse stockpiled to fulfill orders. It's hardly a unique or abnormal scenario, this isn't like buying a watch from a high volume member of the Swatch Group or from Amazon where you get instance gratification for your PayPal click. This is how companies like Steinhart keep their costs low and prices reasonable, you either accept it as part and parcel of the system or don't and buy elsewhere.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

mithrilG60 said:


> They are. The movements are assembled in Switzerland, combined with the cases and shipped to Steinhart who then do a QC on the watch heads install the remaining hardware and package and ship them.
> 
> This has all been covered ad nasuem in many many past threads. Welcome to buying from a small boutique company instead of a retail giant. Steinhart both relies on external company to provide their movements (a company which happens to be restricting access to their movements) and doesn't have a warehouse stockpiled to fulfill orders. It's hardly a unique or abnormal scenario, this isn't like buying a watch from a high volume member of the Swatch Group or from Amazon where you get instance gratification for your PayPal click. This is how companies like Steinhart keep their costs low and prices reasonable, you either accept it as part and parcel of the system or don't and *buy elsewhere*.


Oh cool. I would hate to express something if it has already been expressed by someone else. Had I not known, I just may have expressed my concern about something else in the future without first confirming if someone else had gotten there first. Thanks!

Anyhow, taking your good advice and in the process of cancelling this order. Found a nice Hamilton day/date pilot @ 42mm that seems to tick all the boxes for now. I have decided Steinharts are best purchased second hand.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Tempting ;-)


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

YEA BABY! looks like being a cry baby gets you somewhere


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN (Aug 8, 2008)

Ordered mine last Thursday and it has already shipped (will be in my hands on Friday). But I ordered mine from Gnomon in Singapore (not Steinhart directly).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> Ordered mine last Thursday and it has already shipped (will be in my hands on Friday). But I ordered mine from Gnomon in Singapore (not Steinhart directly).


It's a gorgeous watch. Congrats!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Swissmade91 said:


> View attachment 1579919
> 
> YEA BABY! looks like being a cry baby gets you somewhere


I am still "crying" for my refund as of 3 days now. Order has been cancelled but still NO sign of refund. This type of service regardless of spin, "like dude... Steinhart is just a guy named Gunther and like a girl who helps him on weekends..." NOT impressed. If I ever attain a Steinhart, it will be on the black market from a Ukrainian dude who can ship it the next day.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you start a dispute on PayPal? That's how I finally got an answer


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, I agree with DiverBob. It doesn't matter how many people work for you a refund has to be given as quickly as it was received. I would ask PayPal to reverse the charges.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you haven't already then go through PayPal it usually gets them moving. I also augmented it with a nasty email


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Doing that now. I was pretty clear with "Viele" that I needed my funds refunded ASAP followed by two subsequent requests and so far nothing.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> Doing that now. I was pretty clear with "Viele" that I needed my funds refunded ASAP followed by two subsequent requests and so far nothing.


good luck man, they can have a little attitude sometimes too... when they were emailing me to resolve it they kinda sounded like a smarta$$. I wonder who they think they are... their job is to serve their customers who put meals on the table for them and their families. youd think theyd try and handle business like it meant something to them.


----------



## moon23 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,
just a quick update on my steinhart order (thread 100)

I ordered an ocean 1 gmt blue/red July 9th, received confirmation of payment the 11th, then nothing, then... I sent them an email last week and got an answer telling me production got delayed and have to wait, then I said I will wait, then unexpectedly one day later they sent me the watch (last Tuesday with tracking number). I finally got it today!!!!!!!!!! 
Roller coaster order I may say, but the Watch looks good, pretty pleased with it so far.
Good luck to all of you who have to wait.

Sincerely,
Moon23


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

moon23 said:


> Hi all,
> just a quick update on my steinhart order (thread 100)
> 
> I ordered an ocean 1 gmt blue/red July 9th, received confirmation of payment the 11th, then nothing, then... I sent them an email last week and got an answer telling me production got delayed and have to wait, then I said I will wait, then unexpectedly one day later they sent me the watch (last Tuesday with tracking number). I finally got it today!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


fedex is showing mine was attempted delivered this morning. hopefully i can get outta work soon enough to go pick it up!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Swissmade91 said:


> Did you start a dispute on PayPal? That's how I finally got an answer


Yeah, got my refund soon after dispute filed. Anyhow, it's no fancy swiss Soprod A10 driven Flieger but... Got this one on Ebay for $200. Miyota 8215 automatic 44mm Flieger via the U.K. Love the bezel, crystal and clean look.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Swissmade91 said:


> good luck man, they can have a little attitude sometimes too... when they were emailing me to resolve it they kinda sounded like a smarta$$. I wonder who they think they are... their job is to serve their customers who put meals on the table for them and their families. youd think theyd try and handle business like it meant something to them.


I am as kind as they come but I do not respond well to sass or poor service post sale.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a pretty cool watch you got instead, I just got mine yesterday and love it. Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Maybe give them another chance


----------



## UncleLarry4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Dec1968. Did you Steinhart arrive yet? 
I ordered last week and I'm still waiting on an email.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

UncleLarry4 said:


> Hey Dec1968. Did you Steinhart arrive yet?
> I ordered last week and I'm still waiting on an email.


It did arrive. From payment to wrist in one week.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got a lovely letter for customs fees from FedEx today, two weeks after getting the watch. 

Add another $19 to the price of the watch......ugh


----------



## 2.7Tallroader (Jun 28, 2014)

That's not bad though, $19. If you ordered a GMT, you might not be getting it as people who ordered last week were sent emails that they don't have stock of GMTs.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

2.7Tallroader said:


> That's not bad though, $19. If you ordered a GMT, you might not be getting it as people who ordered last week were sent emails that they don't have stock of GMTs.


Wow! Truth be told, I'm upset. I was not aware of the charge.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Wow! Truth be told, I'm upset. I was not aware of the charge.


You weren't aware that your government charges tax and import duties when you bring goods in from overseas?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mithrilG60 said:


> You weren't aware that your government charges tax and import duties when you bring goods in from overseas?


Geez now I feel stupid. It was my first time ordering anything from overseas of value.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Geez now I feel stupid. It was my first time ordering anything from overseas of value.


Happens to the best of us b-) Look at the positive side, it was only $19. In Canada I would have paid close to 19%


----------



## Traipoom (Jul 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Got a lovely letter for customs fees from FedEx today, two weeks after getting the watch.
> 
> Add another $19 to the price of the watch......ugh


Is lucky for you just to paid USD$19 
I got mine for SGD$60...


----------



## jcatl (Jun 14, 2011)

I ordered a GMT Ocean 1 Black with ceramic overlay a month ago (7/11) and paid for it via PayPal that night. 4 days later (7/15) I received confirmation of payment. On 7/25 I inquired as to the status of my order, and it took another 3 days (7/28) to get a response that the watch was out of stock (all GMT's), and that it might ship mid August. I indicated I would wait and this was confirmed by Steinhart.

On 8/5 I decided I'd just rather have my money back at this point and am still waiting for a refund. Today I emailed inquiring about either getting the watch or a refund and am now awaiting a reply... Kind of disappointing experience though I love the look of the watch.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

jcatl said:


> I ordered a GMT Ocean 1 Black with ceramic overlay a month ago (7/11) and paid for it via PayPal that night. 4 days later (7/15) I received confirmation of payment. On 7/25 I inquired as to the status of my order, and it took another 3 days (7/28) to get a response that the watch was out of stock (all GMT's), and that it might ship mid August. I indicated I would wait and this was confirmed by Steinhart.
> 
> On 8/5 I decided I'd just rather have my money back at this point and am still waiting for a refund. Today I emailed inquiring about either getting the watch or a refund and am now awaiting a reply... Kind of disappointing experience though I love the look of the watch.


This is the summer holidays break in Europe, Steinhart must be very short staffed if not fully closed until the 18th, be patient, the Watch is Worth the wait!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kelt06 said:


> This is the summer holidays break in Europe, Steinhart must be very short staffed if not fully closed until the 18th, be patient, the Watch is Worth the wait!


Uh, it was the summer break when I ordered mine over 45 days ago and mine showed up within one week of payment. I emailed them and got a reply. They stated it was holiday for most employees.

Thing is, thisn isn't personal. You're running a business that sells products and you are in direct competition with the rest of the planet.

Expectations are what customers need managed properly.

Consistency is key - communication is vital.

If as a business you KNOW it's the summer months for holiday, TELL YOUR CUSTOMERS!

Not rocket science.

I'm happy with the service I got, but feel awful for others who didn't get the same service.


----------



## jcatl (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm finding it a bit frustrating. Give me a watch or give me my money back. I shouldn't have to beg for a refund, regardless of the calendar.


----------



## Jama (Aug 5, 2014)

From click to wrist in exactly 3 weeks...


----------



## jcatl (Jun 14, 2011)

I have now received my refund.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jcatl said:


> I have now received my refund.


HOPEFULLY you get preferential treatment when those watches come back into stock.


----------



## triggerhappy007 (Dec 8, 2011)

Shipping to the United States took 9 days. I ordered on 8/11 and received it today, 8/20. Processing took the longest time. Shipment info sent to FedEx on 8/18. Package picked up from GARCHING DE on 8/19 and delivered to Texas US on 8/20. Thanks Steinhart.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ordered on 8/26 due here 9/3 for OVM


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Ordered Ocean Black DLC 8/28, received notice they received my payment 8/31 and "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock." Of course, there was no indication that the watch was not in stock when I ordered it. So, now the wait in Southern CA begins. :roll:

I do tend to be patient regarding such events so will just enjoy my other watches in the mean time.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## mittttal (Nov 10, 2013)

Ordered on 8/19 and it was here on 8/28...9 days from click to doorstep. Shipped to Northern California


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I just clicked on the evening of 9/7. Hopefully they aren't behind on the OVM's. We shall see.....


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Got this message today:

"Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock.
You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order."


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Received shipping info today. Says it should be here tomorrow.

That's pretty fast, fellas...


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> Ordered Ocean Black DLC 8/28, received notice they received my payment 8/31 and "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock." Of course, there was no indication that the watch was not in stock when I ordered it. So, now the wait in Southern CA begins. :roll:
> 
> I do tend to be patient regarding such events so will just enjoy my other watches in the mean time.
> 
> ...


No word yet so patience getting a little thin. Sent request for update and received this.

"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir werden Ihre Anfrage schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Aufgrund vieler Anfragen kann die Bearbeitung derzeit bis zu 7 Arbeitstage dauern. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

In dringenden Fällen rufen Sie uns gerne an.

Dear Customer,

thank you for your message. We will take care of it as soon as possible. Due to a high number of requests, this can take up to 7 working days. Kindly accept our apology.

In urgent cases, please feel free to call us.

Viele Grüße 
Best regards,"

Have never experienced anything like this in ordering a watch from eBay, Japan, or any dealer in the U.S. or from Canada. 22 days since submitting order. :-(


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

My bet is high volume of purchases for that model. I'm starting to think they are great about shipping out when they can fill your order -- but I can understand wondering when they will have stock to ship out. Either way, I'm sure anyone else who has ordered since you have will be a decent bit after you. Hopefully they'll fill it soon!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

azigman said:


> Have never experienced anything like this in ordering a watch from eBay, Japan, or any dealer in the U.S. or from Canada. 22 days since submitting order. :-(


Unlike the examples you listed which are a collection of middlemen flipping a product they have to sell, with Steinhart you're ordering directly from a manufacturer, one that incidentally is juggling high customer demand with a limited availability of movements. You're probably not being fair to yourself by trying to compare this to a retail experience, and to be realistic, some things in life do take a little time. Ask watch buyers around here and I'm sure many will tell you that waiting 22 days for a watch that you ordered is nothing.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> Unlike the examples you listed which are a collection of middlemen flipping a product they have to sell, with Steinhart you're ordering directly from a manufacturer, one that incidentally is juggling high customer demand with a limited availability of movements. You're probably not being fair to yourself by trying to compare this to a retail experience, and to be realistic, some things in life do take a little time. Ask watch buyers around here and I'm sure many will tell you that waiting 22 days for a watch that you ordered is nothing.


I appreciate your comments and can not argue with what you have to say. It is indeed unfair of me to make the comparison to "the collection of middlemen".

I guess I am just frustrated with the lack of communication regarding the status of my order. I have no problem waiting for the two watches I have on pre-order from Cobra and Tempest that are being developed at this time because there are updates communicated to the WUS community. I just believe that if a company indicates that shipping will take place within a certain time frame, and if they are unable to meet their own specified criteria that additional updates should be forthcoming. Good communication would eliminate the frustration and concern.

Thanks again for your comment. 

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Fair enough, you would like additional updates but they have replied already to previous prompting by you & advised of the situation. Further, they have also advised that should you feel a need too then by all means call them. Many, many have gone the route of calling & found the immediate info provided more than enough to ease their concerns. We know from much discussion over the years they are not up to the speed many (not all) would like but they are also not a larger operation with more options available to make the speed of process more satisfying for all. Additionally if it helps, Steinhart have never failed to deliver a watch. On a few occasions it may take some time to finalise the transaction but the watch (if not cancelled/order changed or other during the act) has always been delivered.

You'll get the watch soon enough AZ, & I expect you'll be well pleased....:-!



azigman said:


> I appreciate your comments and can not argue with what you have to say. It is indeed unfair of me to make the comparison to "the collection of middlemen".
> 
> I guess I am just frustrated with the lack of communication regarding the status of my order. I just believe that if a company indicates that shipping will take place within a certain time frame, and if they are unable to meet their own specified criteria that additional updates should be forthcoming. Good communication would eliminate the frustration and concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Received shipping info today. Says it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> That's pretty fast, fellas...


False alarm. Actually got on a plane today. Estimate says Friday by 10:30...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Update:

Well, it appears there was a one day lag from when the email was sent to when it actually gets put in FedEx hands outside of Munich. But once FedEx has it, it was a true next day delivery.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am in the same situation, placed my order for an Ocean One Vintage on Sept. 5th and got 2 days later an email saying "the watch will be shipped between 8-12 days". 2 days ago I sent them an email and they reply the same copy-paste message "usually takes 7 working days" ... I don't even think they bother to read what we said, just send automatic responses of no help.

i know many people say how amazing Steinhart costumer service is, but at least in my experience is not the case, why they need 12 working days to ship a watch? Now is not even in stock, their site says "accepting orders for week 41"??? No wonder why people rather buy on ebay. If I don't get any answers this week I will try to cancel the order -if that is possible-


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Their website currently is showing what kind of demand there is for that watch. I'm sure the watches aren't sitting on shelves and they just take 10 days to grab them and put a mailing label on them.

Be patient. I'm sure yours will be shipped out before long. It happens when you order a watch in high demand; they are actually building your watch to send out. They could just say "Out of Stock" and give you no choice, but they are letting you keep a spot so you get yours before others. I'm sure it will get shipped soon (and it was 1 day for me from when it flew out of Germany to when I received it).


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Riker said:


> Fair enough, you would like additional updates but they have replied already to previous prompting by you & advised of the situation. Further, they have also advised that should you feel a need too then by all means call them. Many, many have gone the route of calling & found the immediate info provided more than enough to ease their concerns. We know from much discussion over the years they are not up to the speed many (not all) would like but they are also not a larger operation with more options available to make the speed of process more satisfying for all. Additionally if it helps, Steinhart have never failed to deliver a watch. On a few occasions it may take some time to finalise the transaction but the watch (if not cancelled/order changed or other during the act) has always been delivered.
> 
> You'll get the watch soon enough AZ, & I expect you'll be well pleased....:-!


You are correct. I am pleased, very pleased. Got it today, 9/29 from order on 8/28/14. Perfect condition, sized it, wearing it, and happy as a lark.







Be well,

AZ


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I figured it wouldn't be long...glad to hear it!
Enjoy it, my friend.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Seems excessive for in stock items, and if items are out of stock that should be reflected on the web page. Shipping isn't rocket surgery, certainly shouldn't take two work weeks to ship a watch. If it does, hire more staff because demand clearly justifies it. :-/


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Seems excessive for in stock items, and if items are out of stock that should be reflected on the web page. Shipping isn't rocket surgery, certainly shouldn't take two work weeks to ship a watch. If it does, hire more staff because demand clearly justifies it. :-/


No one is likely going to update their online inventory as each individual watch becomes completed and boxed.

My intuition is that if they have the materials and are constructing watches to be available once they pass QC then they are not going to list it as "out of stock". This is pretty typical for a manufacturer. Now, a retailer would be something different -- and maybe this is why people are struggling with it.

The only time I would take issue is if there are no materials/parts in hand and the inventory is not listed as "available ____" or simply "out of stock".


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> No one is likely going to update their online inventory as each individual watch becomes completed and boxed.
> 
> My intuition is that if they have the materials and are constructing watches to be available once they pass QC then they are not going to list it as "out of stock". This is pretty typical for a manufacturer. Now, a retailer would be something different -- and maybe this is why people are struggling with it.
> 
> The only time I would take issue is if there are no materials/parts in hand and the inventory is not listed as "available ____" or simply "out of stock".


Thm it is really simple to post a little disclaimer: "Watches are made to order, expected lead time before shipping is X." Of course who knows how many sales would be lost as a result, and they will gladly take your money and not respond to emails for days. Charge posted to my account two days ago, still no email even confirming receipt of payment - checked the spam filter as well. I emailed a simple question Sunday morning, no answer.

Now they might make a great watch, and I can't wait to see first hand, but this is ridiculous. I run hundreds of on-line auctions a year for high dollar firearms. We answer questions within 12 hours of receipt, no excuses - even if its just to say I don't know but I'll find out. Not responding does not instill confidence.

Again, if they are THAT busy that they can't respond, they can afford to hire some help.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Thm it is really simple to post a little disclaimer: "Watches are made to order, expected lead time before shipping is X." Of course who knows how many sales would be lost as a result, and they will gladly take your money and not respond to emails for days. Charge posted to my account two days ago, still no email even confirming receipt of payment - checked the spam filter as well. I emailed a simple question Sunday morning, no answer.
> 
> Now they might make a great watch, and I can't wait to see first hand, but this is ridiculous. I run hundreds of on-line auctions a year for high dollar firearms. We answer questions within 12 hours of receipt, no excuses - even if its just to say I don't know but I'll find out. Not responding does not instill confidence.
> 
> Again, if they are THAT busy that they can't respond, they can afford to hire some help.


I can certainly understand your concern there. I agree that there is something left to be desired on that end. But for the price of the watch, I'd rather them keep those costs down rather than charging more so they can hire several people to tell you your watch is coming.

I'm simply saying the rest of the world doesn't quite operate the way we do here in the US, although the way Steinhart *may* be doing inventory is the same way firearms companies, such as Palmetto State, do. Retail/post-manufacture and manufacturing companies selling direct is just different.

You can order a computer and it can take 1-2 weeks to assemble before QC'ing and shipping. This really isn't that different.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep in mind the Steinhart office was closed until january sixth. They won't start sending out watches until thursday january eighth.
E mail communication has always been slow with Steinhart, something they should fix. On the other hand, most companies I deal with here in Europe tend to be slower than the US based companies.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

twintop said:


> Keep in mind the Steinhart office was closed until january sixth. They won't start sending out watches until thursday january eighth.
> E mail communication has always been slow with Steinhart, something they should fix. On the other hand, most companies I deal with here in Europe tend to be slower than the US based companies.


Interesting, information I did not see posted on their website when ordering. I now see why people scalp used Steinharts for more than new, you not have to deal with slow nd non-responsive service. I think I would have gladly paid more for the watch from a US seller who would have had it in my hands by now. I'm guessing I'll be lucky if they get around to shipping my order NEXT Thursday. The Germans might "make good stuff" but their support system seems to be lacking.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> I can certainly understand your concern there. I agree that there is something left to be desired on that end. But for the price of the watch, I'd rather them keep those costs down rather than charging more so they can hire several people to tell you your watch is coming.
> 
> I'm simply saying the rest of the world doesn't quite operate the way we do here in the US, although the way Steinhart *may* be doing inventory is the same way firearms companies, such as Palmetto State, do. Retail/post-manufacture and manufacturing companies selling direct is just different.
> 
> You can order a computer and it can take 1-2 weeks to assemble before QC'ing and shipping. This really isn't that different.


Palmetto will tell you something won't ship for a month. Cyberpower PC tells you there is build time and burn in and it will ship in X days. Steinhart shows an item to be available, takes your money, and leaves you in limbo for 1-4 weeks.

Het Steinhart, if you need help revamping your system, I work for watches!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like someone who feels that way should stick to buying retail!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Sounds like someone who feels that way should stick to buying retail!


Sounds to me that a manufacturer that wants to run an online storefront, rather than deal with distributors with B&M, should adopt commonly accepted retail practices.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Sounds to me that a manufacturer that wants to run an online storefront, rather than deal with distributors with B&M, should adopt commonly accepted retail practices.


Most people are just fine with it. I knew what to expect and would rather pay a lower price than pay more so people who can't wait a few weeks for something can call and ask (in another language) when they'll receive the package every 48 hours. Lol


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Most people are just fine with it. I knew what to expect and would rather pay a lower price than pay more so people who can't wait a few weeks for something can call and ask (in another language) when they'll receive the package every 48 hours. Lol


Again it's not hard at all to post in the ad what the delivery window will be. It's not hard to state clearly in the billing email what the delivery window will be BEFORE someone pays. This isn't rock science. I'm glad you're fine with it, I'm not. In my professional world I bend over to provide exceptional customer service, including emailing customers at 3am my time to address an issue they have. I could wait until some time later in the day to answer at my convenience, but I'm talking their money to provide a good or service. Without their business I have no income. A watch is not a necessity in life, and there are thousands of options out there. It just seems to me with that in mind they might try a little harder. I'd cancel my order and buy the one in the or sale forum but I have no idea the status of my order, or if I could even get in touch with someone since I guess they closed operations for a week or so.

Maybe I am a little critical, but that's because I know how to meet demanding expectations and do so daily. I expect the same from others. Not surprisingly, I am often left disappointed.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

A bit pretentious. I'm sure a small brand like Steinhart doesn't want to stay up til 3am to wait on customers. They probably have all the business they can handle, which, again, is good for them and not too bad for anyone with an ounce of patience. (Again, Europe is different than the US, too.)

Really...maybe some more expensive brands are for you.

It's been said, "Cheap, Quality, Fast: Pick two."


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> A bit pretentious. I'm sure a small brand like Steinhart doesn't want to stay up til 3am to wait on customers. They probably have all the business they can handle, which, again, is good for them and not too bad for anyone with an ounce of patience. (Again, Europe is different than the US, too.)
> 
> Really...maybe some more expensive brands are for you.
> 
> It's been said, "Cheap, Quality, Fast: Pick two."


Again, their delivery window is their delivery window. Their communication of such leaves everything to be desired. Nobody is saying skimp on quality of the product, and quite frankly it costs them next to nothing to add a few words to their website or email to provide the customer with a proper expectation. If their ad laid out a 2-4 week window, or their email did before paying, there would be nothing to gripe about. Or, if like computer manufacturers such as Cyberpower, they offered an option for in plant priority for shipping at an additional cost, that's fine. My gripe is they do not properly inform their customers, which takes very little effort and negligible cost. I'm glad you've grown accustomed to mediocrity, I still expect better. $400 is cheap compared to my Breitling, and very expensive compared to my Alphas. The quality of the Steinhart can't hold a candle to my Omega, and is light years ahead of my Invicta 8926OB. But that has zero to do with Steinhart's commitment to informing their customers in advance. Again, very different matter between managing expectations with a few words, and altering production.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

It's taken me longer to get an $1800 watch from Swatch Group in Switzerland than it did to get 2 separate Steinharts from Germany. I suppose I'm just "lucky" and an outlier...

Remember, if it takes 2-3 days to receive your payment, 5-7 days to process and ship, and 2 days to deliver (East Coast), with weekends not being business days that can take nearly 3 weeks. It's basically exactly what they say it will be in their terms and conditions. And that's with less than 20 people on staff, including the president, photographer, and so on. 

Again, if you want something much faster, I'd go with a brand that has a distributer in the States. For the rest of us, we will live just fine with it.

I've seen a few issues around that will make me empathize with what you're saying, for sure; but I've seen just as big of issues with SGUS and others, too, so I take it at face value.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not getting where you are coming up with 2-3 days to get my payment. I clicked buy. I had an automated invoice within 30 seconds. I immediately went to PayPal and authorized payment. There was an immediate hold on my card for the purchase price, and the authorization turned into a charge in less than 18 hours from the time I clicked pay.

Our stores process credit cards. The machines close out our day at 11:00pm local time, and the payment is in our account via EFT the next day. It's scary fast how quickly we see the funds from our customers' charges. We can't clear a customer's check that quickly unless we walk it into their bank.

I think the time frame you laid forth is quite frankly ludicrous. It may be what it is, but it is rife with inefficiencies to take that long to process a purchase. You can defend it all you want, and rationalize it, but it is rather lame. But you are correct, I'm accustomed to American efficiency and I guess Europeans have a different outlook. I work 60 hour weeks to satisfy my customers, and they close all operations down for a week or more and take four days to answer emails. /shrug

Maybe they should go the AD route and wipe their hands of all customer interaction save for warranty service. That way they can focus on production and not delivery, and the ADs can answer questions. Customers could also see the product and handle it. I know I'd be more likely to buy a unique design if I could try it on and see how it wears. An OVM is a classic design, so I felt comfortable sight unseen (at least in person), but some of their styles I'd feel much less comfortable.

Yes, they are selling every watch they make, and that's a good place to be. However, it also can be a pitfall if they rest on their laurels and don't try to continuously improve both their product and service. By all accounts their product is top notch, but their service not so much. We are at four days without a response to a simple inquiry. Come on man, that's just not professional. YMMV


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

My recommendation stands for you to find other watches/brands to buy.

You're trying to turn it into something it is not. I've never said that their operations are ideal; however I, like many others, researched what to expect before I purchased from a foreign company...and what do you know? What I came to expect was satisfactory to me, and the transaction took place in just that fashion.

Continue to complain to their customer service if you desperately wish to change their operations. I just wanted their watch...


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


> Sounds to me that a manufacturer that wants to run an online storefront, rather than deal with distributors with B&M, should adopt commonly accepted retail practices.


Commonly accepted according to whom? This is where the it always boils down to the differences of buying from a small boutique company vs a big internet retailer (ie an Amazon). They are just not the same thing, and if you are expecting them to be you will be disappointed. It's not the fault of the boutique retailer that your expectations are skewed by the instant gratification model that big online warehouses with free same day shipping have conditioned you to expect as "normal" nor does it mean their processes are broken or wrong.

Europe has a very different, and frankly much healthier, approach to work life-balance than North America (especially the United States) and Steinhart is a small company, not an Amazon. Just because you choose to spend 60hrs a week waiting on others doesn't mean that everyone else in the world is willing to steal that extra 20 hrs a week away from their families. Either you accept that or you don't. Obviously you don't and you're not going to buy from them again so why keep prattling on about how you think they should be something their not simply because you disagree with their approach? You've expressed your opinion, most people in this sub-forum won't agree with it... time to just let it go.


----------



## Brad Maestas (Aug 18, 2012)

I've wanted a Steinhart for several years now (ever since I started coming here) and I just pulled the trigger over the holiday. I placed my order on 12/31 and immediately got a confirmation of order. I paid via PayPal the next day and again got the confirmation within minutes. I did see the notice on the site about their holiday and that they will be fulfilling orders on 1/6 and shipping by 1/9. I ordered a Marine Chronometer in Arabic and a Nav.B-Chrono II with SS bracelet plus leather band, deployment clasp, and spring bar tool. It seems to me that the Roman MC is more in demand and also possibly the NavChrono in leather as well so I'm curious if my order will ship out by tomorrow or not.

Either way, I'm prepared to wait for their quality products. I've custom ordered mandolins, classical guitars and electric basses in the past where build times some time exceed two years (!) but of course they make that very clear from the start. It seems Steinhart is experiencing some growing pains as it continues to try and meet the healthy demand for their timepieces both in manufacturing and communications and I wish them all the best. Although I'm aware of the differences in the way Europeans and Americans may approach their work-to-life ratios, I have found the Germans to be perhaps more diligent than others in this regard, which makes the situation all the more perplexing. I'm just happy to be adding some quality timepieces to my collection and I'm in no rush to do so.

I'll chime in as I get my own updates.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Five days and still no response to a simple email...

Again, they don't have to change their model, but they SHOULD learn to effectively communicate - not burying information in some essay of information. It's really not hard to make a note of delivery times right on the product page with a bold bright font. It's not difficult to have that information in the invoice email right above the click here to pay button. Somehow they manage to get an email out in 30 seconds to bill you, but they can't find two minutes in a 120 HOUR window to respond to a question? I never said they should be Amazon, I do think they can make simple and clear updates that would minimize confusion, manage expectations, and proactively answer customer questions thereby freeing them up to focus on other things.

I focus on excellent customer service, which includes being responsive and providing timely and accurate information. Yes, I expect the same from others.

And everybody in this forum isn't OK with it as I've received several likes on my posts as well as private communications in agreement.

As or the assertion that I'll never buy another Steinhart, I don't think that is particularly true, but I may not buy it direct. I've heard good things about their product.


----------



## HaydenWI (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered an Ocean One over the holiday break. Looking forward to receiving it!



HiramRanger said:


> Five days and still no response to a simple email...


They weren't even in the office until 1/6/15. That means it's been 3 business days, and today will be the fourth. Still unacceptable though, IMO.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I did get n automated email from them saying payment was received... No kidding, it posted to my account FIVE DAYS ago. But hey, at least they told me what I already knew. Progress!


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

Steinhart is in Europe. Germany. They have holidays there around this time of year. We don't have real holidays in NOrth America. We work , work, work and more work and more productivity and more shopping etc etc etc . We get very little time off here. On the other hand, Europe rewards it's workers with ample holidays. This is the reason why you are waiting.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

aristoc said:


> Steinhart is in Europe. Germany. They have holidays there around this time of year. We don't have real holidays in NOrth America. We work , work, work and more work and more productivity and more shopping etc etc etc . We get very little time off here. On the other hand, Europe rewards it's workers with ample holidays. This is the reason why you are waiting.


Rewards are earned... I'm not seeing what they need to rewarded for - for merely existing? My work, work, work affords me the opportunity to purchase their products... You're right, we don't have endless holidays, although we have some of rather dubious merit. I can't imagine a holiday that would close work for a week.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, most companies in Europe close between Christmas and newyears day. Why not reward your workers to spend time with family during holidays. There is more to life than work.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Five days and still no response to a simple email...
> 
> Again, they don't have to change their model, but they SHOULD learn to effectively communicate - not burying information in some essay of information. It's really not hard to make a note of delivery times right on the product page with a bold bright font. It's not difficult to have that information in the invoice email right above the click here to pay button. Somehow they manage to get an email out in 30 seconds to bill you, but they can't find two minutes in a 120 HOUR window to respond to a question? I never said they should be Amazon, I do think they can make simple and clear updates that would minimize confusion, manage expectations, and proactively answer customer questions thereby freeing them up to focus on other things.
> 
> ...


You must live in a state of perpetual disappointment! try not to expect from others more than they can give!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

twintop said:


> Well, most companies in Europe close between Christmas and newyears day. Why not reward your workers to spend time with family during holidays. There is more to life than work.


Well it turns out it was Christmas until the 6th I guess?

Oh, still no response to my email sent nearly a week ago...


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

kelt said:


> You must live in a state of perpetual disappointment! try not to expect from others more than they can give!


So you're saying this is the BEST they can give in terms of customer service? That's really quite sad if it is their best.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> Well it turns out it was Christmas until the 6th I guess?
> 
> Oh, still no response to my email sent nearly a week ago...


Well, it was stated on the Steinhart website they were closed until the sixth of january. It is quite common here to close shop together with the school holiday around Christmas and new years.
Also keep in mind you probably aren't the only one who sent inquiries, I presume they are answering emails on a first-in first-out.
I agree it is frustrating when you don't get a reply, even when they use the first-in first-out method, it shouldn't take this long to answer your email.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> kelt said:
> 
> 
> > You must live in a state of perpetual disappointment! try not to expect from others more than they can give!
> ...


No! this what you want others to think.

It has been explained by others above why there is a backlog in Steinhart communication: their office was closed for the Christmas/New Years period, this was advertised on their website.

During the holidays period they still received a lot of orders/inquiries, no doubt they will work the backlog as quick as possible.

Be patient, their product are worth it, such price/quality ratio is hard to beat.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

I placed a order for a ceramic Ocean 1 on the 6th of January. I emailed a question on shipping estimate. No reply. I have not heard from them at all. Customer service is lacking...


----------



## mithrilG60 (Mar 21, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


> Well it turns out it was Christmas until the 6th I guess?


Let me guess, you think the 12 Days of Christmas is just a Christmas carol right? Again, regardless of whether you personally value a positive work-life balance or not much of the world does place a significant premium on it. Much of the western world shuts down for the time around Christmas, complaining about how the work ethic of another country is somehow not up to the standard of some random anonymous guy on an internet board isn't going to change a single thing.


----------



## waterhoused (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to add to the chorus of frustrated Americans with higher customer service expectations:

I ordered a OOVM on December 17, no mention of the shop closing up or delays in shipping. Paid immediately, payment cleared paypal the next day. Got the order confirmation email from Steinhart dated December 18. Has been radio silence since then. No shipping email. I emailed them after Christmas, after New Years, and will keep doing so every couple of days until I get a response. I am considering cancelling the payment on PayPal.

I don't think I'm being unreasonable to expect a reply explaining the delay, especially when I ordered early enough last month that I didn't see any mention of a holiday closure. That's fine if you want to close up for the holidays but at least stop taking orders or charging payments until you actually ship.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

AGAF said:


> For those of you who have ordered directly from Steinhart and who live in the US, can you tell me about how long it takes from the time you place your order until it arrives? I know that shipping times can vary due to specific locales within the states, but I'm just looking for an approx. time frame. I live in Texas in case that helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Roy


I also live in Texas, ordered my OVM on December 11 and received it on December 19.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

waterhoused said:


> Just to add to the chorus of frustrated Americans with higher customer service expectations:
> 
> I ordered a OOVM on December 17, no mention of the shop closing up or delays in shipping. Paid immediately, payment cleared paypal the next day. Got the order confirmation email from Steinhart dated December 18. Has been radio silence since then. No shipping email. I emailed them after Christmas, after New Years, and will keep doing so every couple of days until I get a response. I am considering cancelling the payment on PayPal.
> 
> I don't think I'm being unreasonable to expect a reply explaining the delay, especially when I ordered early enough last month that I didn't see any mention of a holiday closure. That's fine if you want to close up for the holidays but at least stop taking orders or charging payments until you actually ship.


Take a deep breath, they close every year from mid December to mid January. You aren't getting your watch any sooner than late January. The second Steinhart I ordered they never sent me a shipping notice, it just showed up one day. As an american, my customer service expectations and Steinhart's customer service are well aligned; they make great watches and I buy their great watches. Steinhart ships when they are ready, I am in no rush. Perhaps your customer service expectations are more suited to the Rolex watch brand? Some Steinhart and Rolex watches look similar and I think Rolex has much better customer service. Go with Rolex.


----------



## waterhoused (Aug 15, 2014)

mlb212 said:


> Take a deep breath, they close every year from mid December to mid January. You aren't getting your watch any sooner than late January. The second Steinhart I ordered they never sent me a shipping notice, it just showed up one day. As an american, my customer service expectations and Steinhart's customer service are well aligned; they make great watches and I buy their great watches. Steinhart ships when they are ready, I am in no rush. Perhaps your customer service expectations are more suited to the Rolex watch brand? Some Steinhart and Rolex watches look similar and I think Rolex has much better customer service. Go with Rolex.


Thank you for your valuable contribution.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

waterhoused said:


> Just to add to the chorus of frustrated Americans with higher customer service expectations:
> 
> I ordered a OOVM on December 17, no mention of the shop closing up or delays in shipping. Paid immediately, payment cleared paypal the next day. Got the order confirmation email from Steinhart dated December 18. Has been radio silence since then. No shipping email. I emailed them after Christmas, after New Years, and will keep doing so every couple of days until I get a response. I am considering cancelling the payment on PayPal.
> 
> I don't think I'm being unreasonable to expect a reply explaining the delay, especially when I ordered early enough last month that I didn't see any mention of a holiday closure. That's fine if you want to close up for the holidays but at least stop taking orders or charging payments until you actually ship.


This is really confidence inducing! I can't tell you how many Steinhart's I could have purchased here, and had by now. Yup, it would have cost a few bucks more, but we would have had them!

12 Days of Christmas... I don't get 12 days off all year! It's rare to have any day that I'm not working at least a couple of hours. Work-life balance... [rolleyes]


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

mlb212 said:


> Take a deep breath, they close every year from mid December to mid January. You aren't getting your watch any sooner than late January. The second Steinhart I ordered they never sent me a shipping notice, it just showed up one day. As an american, my customer service expectations and Steinhart's customer service are well aligned; they make great watches and I buy their great watches. Steinhart ships when they are ready, I am in no rush. Perhaps your customer service expectations are more suited to the Rolex watch brand? Some Steinhart and Rolex watches look similar and I think Rolex has much better customer service. Go with Rolex.


Translation... Steinhart's customer service sucks. I'm ok with sucky customer service. If you expect customer service you've come to the wrong brand... Try another brand that understands they are in business because their customers spend their hard earned money with them.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

HiramRanger, you should send this exact comment to Steinhart if you feel so strongly about their CS!

Steinhart hasn't just grown over the past 10 years from dumb luck but from good products, good business & friendly staff. Gunter Steinhart is a very honourable & humble man. He is very giving of his time & very customer focussed & to this point extremely generous. They have their quirks & there has been plenty of discussion about all of them here over the years. We all agree there are some things that could be done differently but it is how they operate & it works. A small few customers don't like it & go elsewhere however most keep coming back because they like what the brand represents & it's products, aside from it quirks. If you do not then that is OK, you have the option to stay the course & wait for a great product forgiving Steinhart of it's ways or go elsewhere. Either way you make the choice, please........



HiramRanger said:


> Translation... Steinhart's customer service sucks. I'm ok with sucky customer service. If you expect customer service you've come to the wrong brand... Try another brand that understands they are in business because their customers spend their hard earned money with them.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Riker said:


> HiramRanger, you should send this exact comment to Steinhart if you feel so strongly about their CS!
> 
> Steinhart hasn't just grown over the past 10 years from dumb luck but from good products, good business & friendly staff. Gunter Steinhart is a very honourable & humble man. He is very giving of his time & very customer focussed & to this point extremely generous. They have their quirks & there has been plenty of discussion about all of them here over the years. We all agree there are some things that could be done differently but it is how they operate & it works. A small few customers don't like it & go elsewhere however most keep coming back because they like what the brand represents & it's products, aside from it quirks. If you do not then that is OK, you have the option to stay the course & wait for a great product forgiving Steinhart of it's ways or go elsewhere. Either way you make the choice, please........


Or I can continue to gripe about sub-par service, an opinion which is shared by others, in hopes that they will improve. You see, when a business doesn't receive constructive feedback they will never strive to improve because they think everybody is satisfied. Guess what? Not everybody is satisfied, and I'd think any business owner as committed as you say Gunther is would want to know.


----------



## calvincestari (Jan 3, 2015)

I also have an outstanding order with Steinhart; for an Ocean One Vintage Red. Pretty much the same sequence as HiramRanger and waterhoused though..

1. Ordered via website on 2nd Jan 2015
2. Received order confirmation a few minutes later and made payment via PayPal immediately
3. Received payment confirmation on 8th Jan 2015 (Thursday)

I had read their holiday notice on the website and knew they were closed at this time so I was prepared to wait. In all honesty I expected to receive a shipping notice on the 9th (Friday) since their holiday notice said shipping would resume on the 9th and they confirmed payment on the 8th. From what I can read in other threads it seems like they only ship out on Thursdays so maybe mine missed this week's window.

Whist I have more patience than HiramRanger nor will I cancel my order like waterhoused feels he wants to do, I do find it odd that there has been no communication. If they're out of stock then tell me so, also reflect that on the website. If I simply missed the weekly shipment then tell me so. In the end they're dealing with perception and disseminating a little bit of information would go a long way to satisfy customers.

I also think one of the biggest contributing factors to this is that they take full payment immediately instead of when they ship. This creates an expectation from the customer but also gives them no motivation to tell you what is going on or ship your product ASAP.

HiramRanger..might I suggest you try the other email address aftersale (at) steinhartwatches.de as is listed on their Contact webpage: Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces. I would expect this to have a better response time than the general info (at) email address.

It looks like a great product though. It's my first automatic watch purchase and I'm really looking forward to receiving it. I'm hopeful that they'll send it out next week.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

A few thought based on common sense about the gripes mentionned here:

The purchasing system on the Steinhart site is automatic, when you log your order, you get an automatic response if the item sought is available.
During the end of year Holidays, Steinhart office being closed, nothing can happen after your order has been registered until Steinhart personnel start working again.

Sending multiple emails to different personnel on the same subject does not speed up response, on the contrary, it clogs unnecessarily the communications resultinh in a slowdown.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> Or I can continue to gripe about sub-par service, an opinion which is shared by others, in hopes that they will improve. You see, when a business doesn't receive constructive feedback they will never strive to improve because they think everybody is satisfied. Guess what? Not everybody is satisfied, and I'd think any business owner as committed as you say Gunther is would want to know.


So, you reckon continuing to whine, whinge and whimper here is a more effective way of letting the company know they have crap (in your opinion) service? In a place where few, if any Steinhart staff visit? Lol


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Watchfreek said:


> So, you reckon continuing to whine, whinge and whimper here


Weird. And I always thought that WWW stood for worldwide web.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Translation... Steinhart's customer service sucks. I'm ok with sucky customer service. If you expect customer service you've come to the wrong brand... Try another brand that understands they are in business because their customers spend their hard earned money with them.


and you will pay plenty for top notch customer service


----------



## 604nguyen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ordered mine on the 3rd of January..Still waiting..

But man oh man, the amount whining I've read in this thread....you'll get it when you get it, relax people!


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

now you know why Rolex is $5000

IF you want a different customer service, be prepared for 2015 prices to be increased to pay for a few whining people.


----------



## 604nguyen (Jun 29, 2012)

604nguyen said:


> Ordered mine on the 3rd of January..Still waiting..
> 
> But man oh man, the amount whining I've read in this thread....you'll get it when you get it, relax people!


Update: just received my payment confirmation email from Steinhart an hour ago.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

aristoc said:


> now you know why Rolex is $5000
> 
> IF you want a different customer service, be prepared for 2015 prices to be increased to pay for a few whining people.


I can get a response from Alpha HK within 12 hours... Granted, the Angrish nut sows gud.

Day eight and still no response to a simple email.

Do you really think that's complaining to expect an email within a week's time?


----------



## 604nguyen (Jun 29, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> I can get a response from Alpha HK within 12 hours... Granted, the Angrish nut sows gud.
> 
> Day eight and still no response to a simple email.
> 
> Do you really think that's complaining to expect an email within a week's time?


Then why not cancel your order and take your business to Alpha if it displeases you this much?

From reading the last few pages, your sense of self-entitlement is beyond belief. You do realize they just reopened for business literally days ago from holiday break, and as much as you'd like to think, you're not the only person that orders from Steinhart. They're likely backlogged with a bunch of silly inquiries from people like you. Also ordering something from a foreign country, halfway around the world, they may not have enough English speaking staff to handle all the "when does it ship? When does it ship?" Emails.

Sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

604nguyen said:


> Then why not cancel your order and take your business to Alpha if it displeases you this much?
> 
> From reading the last few pages, your sense of self-entitlement is beyond belief. You do realize they just reopened for business literally days ago from holiday break, and as much as you'd like to think, you're not the only person that orders from Steinhart. They're likely backlogged with a bunch of silly inquiries from people like you. Also ordering something from a foreign country, halfway around the world, they may not have enough English speaking staff to handle all the "when does it ship? When does it ship?" Emails.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt.


Best thread ever. I much preferred the first version of this post...


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

604nguyen said:


> Then why not cancel your order and take your business to Alpha if it displeases you this much?
> 
> From reading the last few pages, your sense of self-entitlement is beyond belief. You do realize they just reopened for business literally days ago from holiday break, and as much as you'd like to think, you're not the only person that orders from Steinhart. They're likely backlogged with a bunch of silly inquiries from people like you. Also ordering something from a foreign country, halfway around the world, they may not have enough English speaking staff to handle all the "when does it ship? When does it ship?" Emails.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt.


Ain't freedom of speech great? You can voice your pleasure, I can voice my displeasure. I would consider canceling my order if I could be sure it was canceled, but you know, since they can't respond to an email in eight days time I'm not sure I could trust them to process my cancellation.

Entitlement? You're damn straight. When I spend money I expect service. Crazy idea I know. As another poster said, if they only processed payment before shipping it would be one thing, but they take it right away and there is no (or very little) follow-up.

/shrug


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

I emailed this morning and got 2 different responses. Basically stating they received my order and should take like 7 working days to ship. I guess that's ok. I will continue to wait and post when they ship. All you other guys have patience and I think you will all get your new watch soon.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Swiss Dade said:


> I emailed this morning and got 2 different responses. Basically stating they received my order and should take like 7 working days to ship. I guess that's ok. I will continue to wait and post when they ship. All you other guys have patience and I think you will all get your new watch soon.


That's good to hear, maybe they are starting with most recent emails received and working backward to the oldest.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is a guy who really enjoys the anticipation and the excitement in first comtemplating and then waiting for his Steinhart to finally arrive




Enjoy waiting for your new watch!
Once you get it , that feeling will no longer exist.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I _MAY_ enjoy waiting for my watches but I sure can't enjoy listening to the dude for _THAT_ long before getting even a glimpse of the watch! Was that a test of our patience? :-d


----------



## itr452 (Oct 19, 2012)

They replied to my email I sent yesterday about my new watch, and they're going to send me a smaller strap when it is back in stock. Great CS i must say


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> I can get a response from Alpha HK within 12 hours... Granted, the Angrish nut sows gud.


Alpha HK? Lightening fast response........with a local yahoo! email account. Since 1993 too!

"_Inspired by the European watch making tradition, and so many years of experience, ALPHA watches create a wide range of styles popular among European clients, Our versatile mechanic watches designed with Swiss heritage, supply to a number of exotic brand name owners abroad.

The tough built automatic series are most popular among the European and American clients both in retail and wholesale. We use stainless steel for the watch cases. Movements are tested with sophisticated Swiss instrument. Every Alpha watch has been tested waterproof by Swiss Vacuum equipment."_

Awesome! But wait.....

Do I spy a *fake* Rolex 15200 used to display their"19mm Solid Stainless Steel Jubilee Bracet For Oyster Style 1501 6694 6426 5500 "???!!! :roll:

Oh yeah, all evidences of a highly _reliable_ AND _successful_ company.....I know where I'd rather put my "hard earned" cash.........


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Watchfreek said:


> Was that a test of our patience? :-d


I bailed at the two minute mark, and should have seen the verbose monologue coming given the length of the video's title. There's nothing wrong with someone filming their philosophy of life, but it's a little irksome when it's masqueraded as being a watch review.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha, i was tricked into it by the reference to the "excitement" of receiving a long awaited watch order.... (one would assume he'd just rip into the packaging in such a situation goddammit!). Who could have ever imagined he'd flash the watch for about 1/2 a second then put it out of view... and that's only after waiting for over frigging 7 minutes just to see the white box! Damned teaser lol! I guess....there's something to be learnt from him. I'm pretty sure patience is one of them.... I bailed after he flashed and hid the watch for the first time. I guess i have no patience afterall 

Come to think of it, I'm not even sure whether he missed the UK or the US more


----------



## crowat (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere in this thread that their shipping day is Thursday.

My guess is that you should be getting a shipping notice in the next few days.


----------



## Simplisticality (Jan 13, 2015)

Ordered my Ocean 1 Black yesterday (1/12/15) from the Steinhart website via bank transfer. I hope not going through PayPal doesn't come back to bite me in the ass. Anyway, I've read extensive forums and have watched many vidoes via YouTube on Steinhart watch quality and regarding their customer service/delivery times. As for most people, I immediately received the "confirmation order" email after clicking purchase. I went to my bank yesterday (after purchase) and confirmed the bank transfer. Today, the amount has posted to my bank account. So, I'm hoping that this "Steinhart Ride" goes smoothly (fingers crossed). Has anyone ever purchased via bank transfer and had any issues?? How long does it usually take for Steinhart to receive the funds? Should I expect a "payment confirmation" email at some point? Thanks.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Simplisticality said:


> Ordered my Ocean 1 Black yesterday


Hi and welcome to WUS. In the future please don't multi-post the same comments in various locations in the same sub-forum. Thanks, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

I am doing the same thing. I also received the email confirmation of my order. But that is only an automated email that doesn't really mean too much. You don't have to respond to it. It only provided a how to pay information. I also payed by wire transfer last Thursday the 8th of Jan. Depending on your bank and if you provided the correct information it can take a week before the money is actually received by Steinhart. Then , they have to make your watch and then ship it to you. Sorry just kidding about making your watch. I think once they receive payment they email you. Then someone said they only ship out on Thursdays. So you have to wait for another email about shipping. I am sure there are many watches already packaged ahead of time ready to be shipped.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> Alpha HK? Lightening fast response........with a local yahoo! email account. Since 1993 too!
> 
> "_Inspired by the European watch making tradition, and so many years of experience, ALPHA watches create a wide range of styles popular among European clients, Our versatile mechanic watches designed with Swiss heritage, supply to a number of exotic brand name owners abroad.
> 
> ...


The point was they respond slick, not a commentary on their product. There are two issues here. The first, the quality of Steinhart's offerings which are by all accounts top-notch. The second is thir customer service, which I find to be extremely lacking. Oh yes, day 9 and no response to my email. By all accounts they have been back from their group vacation for an entire week now. :-/


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The point is, instead of counting your days and coming on here arguing, have you picked up the phone and tried to call? If making a brief call to Germany is beyond your budget, then EVEN a Steinhart is not for you. 

it would also be interesting to know your tone in the communications with them. If it is anything like in here, it's not surprising anyone would not give your case priority. Others don't seem to have any problems.


----------



## left_fielder (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it would be appropriate to share my experience today. I'd been following the FedEx progress of my O1V and noticed it was delayed in customs for a commercial invoice, so I sent an email to Steinhart and received a response in just under five minutes (no joke!). I checked progress again tonight and it's been cleared. Needless to say I'm more than satisfied - and glad they could take some time off for the holidays.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> The point is, instead of counting your days and coming on here arguing, have you picked up the phone and tried to call? If making a brief call to Germany is beyond your budget, then EVEN a Steinhart is not for you.
> 
> it would also be interesting to know your tone in the communications with them. If it is anything like in here, it's not surprising anyone would not give your case priority. Others don't seem to have any problems.


Actually slick it was a very polite please verify shipping information as their confirmation email had my name and address garbled, and me offering it properly formatted.

I'm confused, one of the excuses for their poor communication is lack of people who speak English. I don't speak German, wondering how that phone call would go? Or was that just a pathetic rationalization by their defenders here and there is no shortage of English speakers there? I was also told that I should be patient and they would get to emails, they haven't. There is also what, a six hour time difference - something that doesn't interfere with emailing, but can make calling difficult. Finally, I don't have international calling set-up on my cellphone outside of North America, and I dropped my landline three years ago. Calling from my employer's phone is also not acceptable. And since when does the onus of compensating for their inefficiency fall upon me? I paid them within two minutes of receiving their invoice. I noticed their confirmation email might contain incorrect information. I contacted them to inquire and ensure they have correct information - all of which was done by me promptly and politely, to which they can't provide a simple confirmation that they have the correct information within a nine day window! Really? REALLY?

I guess the next suggestion will be to book a ticket, fly to Germany, and assemble my own watch.

God I can't stand fanboys. And no not everybody else has had a honky dory experience as several have posted in this thread how they have zero communication, and the ads for used Steinharts often list not having to deal with Steinhart as a reason to pay more for a used Steinhart than a new one.

Again, I'm not knocking their quality. I have an issue with their follow-through with customers.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't believe anyone is coming from a fanboy perspective here. When someone comes on here with dafamatory accusations that are contrary to their own experiences or expectations, it is natural that they will be wanting to set the record straight. What is the point of damaging the company's reputation with your own judgement or assumptions of what has happened BEFORE you have even gotten to the bottom of the problem (i.e not had a chance to have a dialogue with them), let alone resolving your problem - other than to....damage the company's reputation? Are you working for Alpha or another competitor? You should realise that venting publicly without justification is naturally not going to be taken well by anyone - fanboy or not and more importantly, venting here is not going to resolve anything for you.

Anyway, from what i understand, the standard of English at Steinhart is sufficient to handle international queries and is usually the quickest method. Of course, it is entirely up to you whether you wish to attempt to pursue this route (after resolving your hardware problems, of course) or you can keep coming back counting your days, with your claims of substandard CS. Just don't expect people to be sympathetic, if you do continue.

As someone mentioned, if you are more happy with efficient communications from a dodgey company that uses fake Rolex watches for displays on their website, uses unknown, or miyota movements (the movements with Swiss roots or traditions or whatever?), then cancel your order and take your business to Alpha, probably at less than half the cost of a Steinhart too. Good luck.

P.s. no, my name is not "Slick"


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

I received an email today from Steinhart that said they received my payment. I had made a money transfer 5 business days ago. Now I just have to wait for the shipment email which people say is done Thursdays. My email was in English. I am glad they are working on my order instead of answering some silly emails people are sending them with silly questions in the wrong language. If you buy a watch in Germany, be prepared for the German language! I'll definitely give an update on how I like my watch when it arrives.!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

HiramRanger said:


> it was a very polite please verify shipping information as their confirmation email had my name and address garbled, and me offering it properly formatted.


You obviously don't realise that to a European, your "properly formatted" address is the "garbled" one. Strange as it may sound to you, some things are actually done a little differently outside of your country. Regardless, a search of this sub-forum would have revealed several threads that discuss this subject, the difference in address formatting, and you would have learned that it isn't a problem in terms of the package arriving at your address. International couriers such as FedEx are more than experienced with the variances in address formats around the world.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

I rang them two days ago,they is no backlog at all,they were extremely helpful on the phone & assured me my watch would be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> You obviously don't realise that to a European, your "properly formatted" address is the "garbled" one. Strange as it may sound to you, some things are actually done a little differently outside of your country. Regardless, a search of this sub-forum would have revealed several threads that discuss this subject, the difference in address formatting, and you would have learned that it isn't a problem in terms of the package arriving at your address. International couriers such as FedEx are more than experienced with the variances in address formats around the world.


Actually FedEx here (local problem, not company wide) can't tell the difference between A and B in the same street address, I know this from experience... Multiple times. That's not Steinhart's fault, but something I wanted to make sure was absolutely correct before they shipped to prevent incorrect delivery. Just being proactive.

I did receive an email today, ten days after emailing them. I'm glad everything is correct in their database, I am however dismayed how it can take ten days to answer that simple question even with closings and weekends factored in. Regardless, their records are correct and now the wait begins.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Great! Did you convey your dissatisfaction/feedback/suggestions?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> Great! Did you convey your dissatisfaction/feedback/suggestions?


They will receive that after the transaction is complete... The good and the bad, but yes, I will express my dissatisfaction on their response time politely.


----------



## Rick-F (Jan 14, 2015)

I ordered a_ Ocean Black DLC_ with the optional Ceramic Bezel last week. Within moments of starting the online purchase, I was advised that it might take up to two months to get the watch. I advised them that I had no problem with that-- that's the model I wanted, and I will wait for it.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I've ordered two watches from Steinhart and each time it was almost three weeks. The actual shipping takes a few days its the time in between making the order and the when they actually send it.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

HiramRanger said:


> Uwe W. said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously don't realise that to a European, your "properly formatted" address is the "garbled" one. Strange as it may sound to you, some things are actually done a little differently outside of your country. Regardless, a search of this sub-forum would have revealed several threads that discuss this subject, the difference in address formatting, and you would have learned that it isn't a problem in terms of the package arriving at your address. International couriers such as FedEx are more than experienced with the variances in address formats around the world.
> ...


Thats good to hear. 10 days to answer a email.... wow..I hope you get your watch quickly. Good luck.


----------



## calvincestari (Jan 3, 2015)

calvincestari said:


> I'm hopeful that they'll send it out next week.


Got my shipping notice during the night and FedEx shows it as having already left their origin facility. Estimated delivery is Friday. Super excited, overall I'm happy!


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not from the US, but would just like to say that I placed an order on the 10th, paid through PayPal straight after, and received a payment confirmation today. Not sure if the watch has been shipped yet, but the payment confirmation did say that they would inform me of the tracking number once shipped.

I was kind of using the feedback in this thread to manage my expectations for the turnaround time, so I think 5 days is pretty good!


----------



## Simplisticality (Jan 13, 2015)

Just an update, I placed my order on the Steinhart website on 1/12 and made the bank transfer same day. I received the "payment received, we will send tracking number once order is shipped" email this morning 1/15. From what I've read, this turnaround time is pretty quick, but it could just be that the model I ordered is readily available and they're in full swing now that the holiday is over. I'm patiently waiting, so my expectation at this point is to receive the watch within the next 1-2 weeks. I'll post again when I hear something. Super excited to finally see this timepiece!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

HiramRanger said:


> Actually slick it was a very polite please verify shipping information as their confirmation email had my name and address garbled, and me offering it properly formatted.
> 
> I'm confused, one of the excuses for their poor communication is lack of people who speak English. I don't speak German, wondering how that phone call would go? Or was that just a pathetic rationalization by their defenders here and there is no shortage of English speakers there? I was also told that I should be patient and they would get to emails, they haven't. There is also what, a six hour time difference - something that doesn't interfere with emailing, but can make calling difficult. Finally, I don't have international calling set-up on my cellphone outside of North America, and I dropped my landline three years ago. Calling from my employer's phone is also not acceptable. And since when does the onus of compensating for their inefficiency fall upon me? I paid them within two minutes of receiving their invoice. I noticed their confirmation email might contain incorrect information. I contacted them to inquire and ensure they have correct information - all of which was done by me promptly and politely, to which they can't provide a simple confirmation that they have the correct information within a nine day window! Really? REALLY?
> 
> ...


I'm not really understanding all the hate you are getting either. I am going through my own situation with them similar to yours. No response to a long-ago sent e-mail. No idea when the watch is going to ship. No idea whether they actually have it or not. And I agree - 7 days to respond to an e-mail is quite long.

But I have to temper all of this with the fact they are in Germany and I am in the US. It's a beautiful watch that I ordered and I am willing to wait a bit for it. But honestly, if there is no watch by Day 28 I will take it up with Paypal, which is what they are there for. Until then, I will just wait patiently and see what happens with the confidence that if I need to get my money back, my CC and PP will take care of me.


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

Swiss Dade said:


> Thats good to hear. 10 days to answer a email.... wow..I hope you get your watch quickly. Good luck.


It may have been 10 days from the day *HiramRanger * sent his email but he neglects to tell you that he sent it while the office was closed for the holidays. At best it was 8 days based on the 6th to the 14th and 2 of those days were on the weekend when they are closed.

It seems that lately all the squeaky wheels on here want everything now, but are they willing to pay for it? Do they realize that having just one or two more staff persons dedicated to attending to the desires of a few that cannot wait would drive the salary costs for this operation up by approximately 12% (this is based on the staff listed on their website). I doubt that most on here are willing to pay and additional 12% just so that they can have a reply to their email within a day or two, I know I have patience and can wait a few days. As for the comments about paying for a watch when it is not in stock or available to ship, there are hundreds of companies in the USA that do this as well. It is a common practice on the web, to pay for something when you order it just like I did when I ordered a chef's knife for my son, I was notified that it was not in stock and if I didn't want to wait I could get a refund. I am sure that also applies when you order from Steinhart.

We should try to remember one key thread in all of this, *not one person has ever claimed to not receiving the watch they ordered*.

Just remember, "All good things come to those who wait".


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> I'm not really understanding all the hate you are getting either.


Hate is a little strong don't you think? It's more of a collective frustration with someone who is posting the same complaint repeatedly. No one here is denying that Steinhart needs to improve on its communication with customers, we all know that, but that's the current reality of ordering a watch from this particular company. And most here are tolerant of the shortcoming because they feel the tradeoff, which is the opportunity to buy a nice, high-value watch, is worth it. No one would have said a word had he made his beef public, got it off his chest, vented that frustration, and moved on. Instead, he kept bashing away over the issue. I doubt anyone here _hates_ him, but I suspect that many will admit that they've been annoyed by him. Big difference.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> Hate is a little strong don't you think? It's more of a collective frustration with someone who is posting the same complaint repeatedly. No one here is denying that Steinhart needs to improve on its communication with customers, we all know that, but that's the current reality of ordering a watch from this particular company. And most here are tolerant of the shortcoming because they feel the tradeoff, which is the opportunity to buy a nice, high-value watch, is worth it. No one would have said a word had he made his beef public, got it off his chest, vented that frustration, and moved on. Instead, he kept bashing away over the issue. I doubt anyone here _hates_ him, but I suspect that many will admit that they've been annoyed by him. Big difference.


Actually go back and read the thread, I did my best to direct my frustration at Steinhart and their poor ommunication and follow through. I raised legitimate issues and offered comparisons to other companies that have better communications and logistics. I was told that I essentially have no life other than work, and it was self-entitled to expect others to serve their customers with the same diligence and professionalism that I serve mine. I was called cheap and a pauper essentially, and other disparagements by others I had not even addressed in the thread. And yes, plenty of people made every excuse in the book for Steinhart's poor service. If anybody didnt like what I had to say, they could have simply ignored what I said. However, when they make an assertion I don't agree with, I'll counter it. If that drags the argument out, so be it.

At this point I'm patiently waiting. I received no shipment notice today, so I'm assuming it won't be shipping until next Thursday at the earliest. I'm hoping the watch is as good as everyone claims. Even if it is, I'll likely never order direct again, but rather buy second hand hand not deal with this headache. Your mileage may of course vary.

I'm done with this thread I suppose, and sub forum. I'm hoping my next post will be an "I love it" thread with wrist shots. Meanwhile I'm enjoying my Bernhardt Binnacle.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah they aren't very good with communication but they make a good watch for the money. A trade off we have to make I guess.

I recently tried to change one watch for another after placing the order. Didn't receive a reply, just got the email that my watch had shipped a few days later.

Luckily,, I really like the original watch I ordered and am kind of glad they didn't get or decided not to process my change. Thanks to Steinhart for not promptly checking or replying to emails. They really know what the customer wants! ️

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## cleverclogs (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello
I ordered mine on 12th JAN. Got payment confirmation on 15th JAN. Hopefully they will ship next week


----------



## Brad Maestas (Aug 18, 2012)

I received my watches on Tuesday. I'm very happy with them. The order and payment were sent Dec. 31, I received payment confirmation Jan. 9 and they shipped Jan. 19, well within their 8 business day window. They even managed to answer an email within that period as well so no complaints here. The small wait was certainly worth it. Now to enjoy wearing them!


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Just received my Ocean 1 black ceramic, an impressive watch I must say. Took about 2 weeks from order to delivery to my house. No customs clearance issues, fairly good email communication (although shipping notice and tracking number arrived only one day before the package arrived, so obviously it was sent late) and great packaging.

FYI: eliminating links was a snap (need a 1.5 flat screwdriver) and the bracelet workmanship is outstanding.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

I just received my Ocean One. Really nice watch. I ordered my watch on the 6 and received today the 23rd. 17 days from start to finish. I am happy with my Steinhart and overall ordering process.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Swiss Dade said:


> I just received my Ocean One. Really nice watch. I ordered my watch on the 6 and received today the 23rd. 17 days from start to finish. I am happy with my Steinhart and overall ordering process.


I ordered before you and might be lucky to have it ship next week... Maybe. Turns out it was not in stock when I ordered it, and they received inventory about 3 weeks after I ordered it and it needs to go through quality control and wait for customs forms to arrive.

Again, I'm hoping that the watch meets my quality expectations.


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Just to give a rough timeline, I ordered my Ocean Vintage Red on the 10th, paid on the same day via PayPal, received payment confirmation on the 15th, and shipping confirmation on the 21st. Received the watch on the 23rd, and I can definitely say I am really pleased with the watch. Now it seems they have taken the OVR off the list entirely, so I'm really counting my lucky stars that I ordered it when I did.. =)



















With the family.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

HiramRanger said:


> I ordered before you and might be lucky to have it ship next week... Maybe. Turns out it was not in stock when I ordered it, and they received inventory about 3 weeks after I ordered it and it needs to go through quality control and wait for customs forms to arrive.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that the watch meets my quality expectations.


 I am sure you will be impressed with the quality of your watch. You will have it soon,you have waited long enough. My Ocean one is awesome. I have not sized it yet, I will when I have some free time.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

some one said on another thread 1.8 would be a better fit?



jschatz said:


> Just received my Ocean 1 black ceramic, an impressive watch I must say. Took about 2 weeks from order to delivery to my house. No customs clearance issues, fairly good email communication (although shipping notice and tracking number arrived only one day before the package arrived, so obviously it was sent late) and great packaging.
> 
> FYI: eliminating links was a snap (need a 1.5 flat screwdriver) and the bracelet workmanship is outstanding.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Received shipping notice today, that's the good news. Terrible winter storm pounding the East Coast for the next couple of days which could delay delivery, that's the bad news... But I don't fault Steinhart for that.

I did receive an email after the shipping notice trying to explain why watches ordered a week after mine shipped last week and have already been received. I was given an excuse I'm not sure I buy, but at this stage there is no point on dwelling. I'm eagerly awaiting my watch and we'll see if it lives up to the praise so many have bestowed upon it.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

You could tell everyone what Steinhart told you was the delay. this could alleviate concerns that others have.



HiramRanger said:


> Received shipping notice today, that's the good news. Terrible winter storm pounding the East Coast for the next couple of days which could delay delivery, that's the bad news... But I don't fault Steinhart for that.
> 
> I did receive an email after the shipping notice trying to explain why watches ordered a week after mine shipped last week and have already been received. I was given an excuse I'm not sure I buy, but at this stage there is no point on dwelling. I'm eagerly awaiting my watch and we'll see if it lives up to the praise so many have bestowed upon it.


----------



## the_sim (Jan 7, 2015)

HiramRanger said:


> Received shipping notice today, that's the good news. Terrible winter storm pounding the East Coast for the next couple of days which could delay delivery, that's the bad news... But I don't fault Steinhart for that.
> 
> I did receive an email after the shipping notice trying to explain why watches ordered a week after mine shipped last week and have already been received. I was given an excuse I'm not sure I buy, but at this stage there is no point on dwelling. I'm eagerly awaiting my watch and we'll see if it lives up to the praise so many have bestowed upon it.


Did you send them an email asking them why watches were being shipped that way? I am eager to hear their reason!!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

They claim they ship them as customs forms come in. I can't believe my form would take longer than others to process. So, if someone else ordered a watch a week AFTER me, and received theirs a week BEFORE mine even shipped, the most plausible explanation is because they are not processing orders in order of their receipt. It would appear to be they spit out orders, put them in a pile, and work their way down from the top rather than up from the bottom. That's the only way the timeline makes sense.

Regardless, it's on it's way. Just another indication to me that their fulfillment process is buggered even if they have a superior product.


----------



## crowat (Sep 18, 2012)

I would prefer a superior product at a slow fulfillment pace vs the other way around.

My order dates for my Ocean 1 Vintage.
Ordered / Paid: 1/15/15
Order Confirmation: 1/19/2015
Shipping Notice: 1/26/2015 - Odd part is that FedEx shows "Anticipated ship date:" as 1/22/2015. But the status is still listed as "Label Created"

Will post an update when I get the packet.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

crowat said:


> I would prefer a superior product at a slow fulfillment pace vs the other way around.
> 
> My order dates for my Ocean 1 Vintage.
> Ordered / Paid: 1/15/15
> ...


They are not mutually exclusive.

You ordered yours two weeks after me and they shipped the same day -today. They created labels on Thursday, which according to them they don't do until they have the customs forms in hand. Today is Monday, everything needed to ship was present Thursday, and also according to them they do not do any of that until after quality control is done. A lot of time between label creation and "shipment."

As mentioned earlier, others ordered on the 8th and the 9th, same watch. They go theirs last week, which means the process to ship theirs likely started the week before. The hold up for my watch was it being out of stock, yet the new stock arrived AFTER the orders shipped for those who ordered a week after me a d who already received their watch. Deduction tells us sufficient inventory was in hand to fulfill my order first, but their system bypassed earlier orders to ship more recent orders first. This really wouldn't be an issue if they had sufficient inventory on hand, but I was left waiting even longer while they waited for replacement inventory. Just seems like a highly inefficient and inequitable system.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> They are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> ............
> 
> Deduction tells us ...............Just seems like a highly inefficient and inequitable system.


There's a helluva lot of unfounded assumptions in your argument/complaint or whatever you like to call it. Without proof, it's just hot air. But sadly they're damned if they do and they're damned if they don't (reply to you). You seem to be able to find something to be dissatisfied with no matter what they do!

What exactly are you trying to achieve by biatching about the company and in your earlier posts (perhaps in another thread iirc) proposing a bunch of improvements HERE in this forum, at this stage, to an audience that is unlikely to include those of whom you are complaining about or has any influence to change anything? The fact that youve bothered to bore everyone with your proposed changes right here indicates an issue with your judgement, so quite frankly I, at least, had skipped reading beyond the first paragraph.

Also, how is quality of product and slow fulfilment not mutually exclusive? Those are literally two completely unrelated things!

As for inefficient and inequitable, I guess you've been so fortunate as to have lived in a "perfect world", where everything is highly efficient and equitable? Truth is, how Steinhart runs their business is their choice and not up to anyone to judge. Gunter could close shop tomorrow so you can't place any more orders, if he so chooses. Your only choice is either to do or not do business with them. What's the point of repeatedly telling everyone you won't be back to buy from them again? Did you want a medal for that?

I'm not saying that they do it but "last-in-first-out" is also one of many acceptable method of dealing with matters, even if they so choose and perfectly fine as long as the "last or later out", is not significantly disadvantaged or caused to suffer any losses by the (week's) delay.

One cannot hello but conclude that you are coming back time and time again to argue for argument sakes, and complain with the intention of tarnishing a business that, although may not have lived up to your extremely high expectations and standards, has without issues, delivered what they promised to a majority of people.

It's just an "affordable watch" and no body has run off with your money (so far), nor have done you any harm. Why do you insist on beating the dead horse, instead of waiting patiently, like you promised earlier?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> View attachment 2745961


People asked what I was told, I obliged, there was a follow-up response which I addressed. I kept it civil, I'm not sure what your issue as a moderator is. I don't see that I've broken any rules.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> There's a helluva lot of unfounded assumptions in your argument/complaint or whatever you like to call it. Without proof, it's just hot air. But sadly they're damned if they do and they're damned if they don't (reply to you). You seem to be able to find something to be dissatisfied with no matter what they do!
> 
> What exactly are you trying to achieve by biatching about the company and in your earlier posts (perhaps in another thread iirc) proposing a bunch of improvements HERE in this forum, at this stage, to an audience that is unlikely to include those of whom you are complaining about or has any influence to change anything? The fact that youve bothered to bore everyone with your proposed changes right here indicates an issue with your judgement, so quite frankly I, at least, had skipped reading beyond the first paragraph.
> 
> ...


I posted it shipped, an update. I chose not to go into the reasoning they gave, but was asked to do so by two different people. I obliged. My conjecture is no more out of line than the rationalizations people offered which were based on even less "evidence" than what I offered which was an actual time line of my order, others orders, and the communications and updates Steinhart gave me.

And yes, the process is mine to criticize as I'm a paying customer. Yes Gunther is free to do things how he wishes, and I'm free to critique it, ain't freedom grand?

Truth be told I was going to cancel my order this morning and buy on the secondary market, because yes I want the watch. As the watch had already shipped, I am now eagerly awaiting it. We will just have to disagree as to how well Steinhart handles the fulfillment end of their business model.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

HiramRanger said:


> People asked what I was told, I obliged, there was a follow-up response which I addressed. I kept it civil, I'm not sure what your issue as a moderator is. I don't see that I've broken any rules.


Who accused you of breaking any rules? I have no issues with you as a moderator, but as a WUS member there's plenty to groan about. I'm not sure what your motivation is for repeating the exact same complaint ad nauseam in several different threads within this sub-forum, but trust me when I say that you've _made_ your point. EVERYONE here has read your complaint. Over, and over, and over again. We all know how you feel. And that you think that you have all the answers. However, are you capable of stepping back from your computer for just one moment to imagine how such constant bickering can wear and grate on the regulars here, the enthusiasts of the brand? If you can't imagine how annoying that can be to the majority of the members here, then I guess my silly little gif was never going to make the point any clearer. Personally, I will be overjoyed the day you receive your Steinhart; not because I expect that it will stop the complaints, but in the hope that it will give you something different to write - and complain - about.

I'm asking you, in the most civil and polite way possible, to please give it a rest - if only for a day or two.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just want to report a very pleasant experience that I had for my first order. I only wish that all people moving forward will have the same experience.

Ordered: Jan 18
*Had concerns/contacted support: Jan 19 - 20 (daily communication)
Confirmation of Payment: Jan 21
Tracking Number: Jan 23
Arrival: Jan 26

I'm a very happy (and lucky) camper.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

peacemaker885 said:


> I just want to report a very pleasant experience that I had for my first order. I only wish that all people moving forward will have the same experience.
> 
> Ordered: Jan 18
> *Had concerns/contacted support: Jan 19 - 20 (daily communication)
> ...


That is AWESOME and the way it SHOULD work! Congratulations, wear it in health.


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

Placed my order on 1/10. Received confirmation on 1/15. Sent an email. Received an email on 1/19 that a shipment was supposed to arrive the next day (tuesday), checked for quality and then I would receive tracking info. Haven't received any tracking info and I haven't been able to reach them by email or phone. Would be nice to be able to talk to someone.


----------



## cleverclogs (Nov 30, 2014)

I had ordered on 12th JAN . Got Payment Confirmation on 16th . Shipping information on 26th JAN. Hope to get the watch within this week. I am ok with a delayed delivery as long as its received in perfect shape with proper QC measures . This will be my first Steinhart . Ordered the OVM. Will post once I get the product in hand.


----------



## texascrane (Jan 18, 2015)

I ordered an OVM on Friday the 16th and received payment confirmation on Monday the 19th. Shipment notification arrived this morning and according to Fedex the watch will be here on Monday. So it will be just over 2 weeks from order to arrival which seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

perhaps they are finally catching up with their holiday orders.



texascrane said:


> I ordered an OVM on Friday the 16th and received payment confirmation on Monday the 19th. Shipment notification arrived this morning and according to Fedex the watch will be here on Monday. So it will be just over 2 weeks from order to arrival which seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Placed my OMV order on 21 jan,Received confirmation next day,yesterday I got item shipped,checked the tracking number today,it's in UK Stanstead already,it will be at my door Monday before 6 pm.good work!happy days


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

onek00lj4y said:


> Placed my OMV order on 21 jan,Received confirmation next day,yesterday I got item shipped,checked the tracking number today,it's in UK Stanstead already,it will be at my door Monday before 6 pm.good work!happy days


This thread is about shipping to the United States...


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

my apologies.


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the deal with customs or paying extra money to Fedex that I have read about?

I just received a Fedex number from Steinhart and would like to know if the watch will ship directly to me or if it gets held up in customs until I pay extra $ to Fedex/Customs


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

RUSH2689 said:


> What is the deal with customs or paying extra money to Fedex that I have read about?
> 
> I just received a Fedex number from Steinhart and would like to know if the watch will ship directly to me or if it gets held up in customs until I pay extra $ to Fedex/Customs


You get the watch directly. FedEx will send you a bill in a few weeks. I think mine was for $17 on my OVM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick-F (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a notice from Steinhart that my package (2 watches) was picked up by FedEx on the Morning of 2 March. I had one on my wrist before noon on 3 March. One day-- Germany to Louisville, KY USA. The city where I live is a major air freight hub (second busiest in the USA, 7th in the world), so the package arrived in my hometown the afternoon of the same day it shipped. It did take Steinhart about two weeks to make the shipment though. There were _*no*_ extra charges from FedEx.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Rick-F said:


> I got a notice from Steinhart that my package (2 watches) was picked up by FedEx on the Morning of 2 March. I had one on my wrist before noon on 3 March. One day-- Germany to Louisville, KY USA. The city where I live is a major air freight hub (second busiest in the USA, 7th in the world), so the package arrived in my hometown the afternoon of the same day it shipped. It did take Steinhart about two weeks to make the shipment though. There were _*no*_ extra charges from FedEx.


Wait for it, unless Fedex forgot about you, you'll get a bill in a couple weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Quick question about the fedex tracking....

Judith emailed me the tracking information 3 days ago and the fedex site still shows "Label Created" does this mean STeinhart still has the package or does the Fedex tracking not get updated while traveling from Europe and gets updated when the package is state-side?

Thanks


----------



## petevig (Jan 4, 2015)

FYI/FWIW, I received a shipment notification email from Steinhart on 3/10 with the AWB number which was created 3/5, and just today (3/12) received confirmation from FedEx tracking that it was picked up from Garching, DE and scanned into the FedEx system. Delivery is scheduled in VA,USA on 3/16 @ 10:30AM.

Update for anyone interested. Total delivery time 5 days inclusive.
FedEx pickup scan at shipping origin - 3/12
Arrived in Memphis - 3/13
Arrived Local Destination - 3/14 (held for weekday delivery)
Delivered Local Destination - 3/16 @09:40AM


----------



## Chrysis (Mar 24, 2015)

Just ordered mine! Haven't gotten a payment confirmation email yet but it seems that takes a day or two.


----------



## emesge (Mar 3, 2015)

Chrysis said:


> Just ordered mine! Haven't gotten a payment confirmation email yet but it seems that takes a day or two.


Same boat as you! Ordered 3/18. Order confirmation email 3/20. No tracking email yet. Patience patience patience b-)


----------



## Chrysis (Mar 24, 2015)

emesge said:


> Same boat as you! Ordered 3/18. Order confirmation email 3/20. No tracking email yet. Patience patience patience b-)


Got my shipping email last night! It says that outside Europe it should take 48 hours for the FedEx tracking number to update, so hopefully I'll see something tomorrow night. Hope you got yours as well! Can't wait!


----------



## Chrysis (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my watch today! One day earlier than estimated by FedEx. Didn't appear to have any problems at all going through customs. Wow that shipped pretty fast. I imagine I'll receive a bill for around $20 from FedEx within the next couple weeks?









Got the Ocean 1 Black with Ceramic Bezel. Extremely happy with the watch, definitely gonna be my new daily. All-in-all took 9 days from ordering to my door. Not too bad at all!


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Curious if anyone else as paid an import or duty fee when buying from Steinhart to the U.S.A.

Al.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Al30909 said:


> Curious if anyone else as paid an import or duty fee when buying from Steinhart to the U.S.A.
> 
> Al.


Yes everyone does!Steinhart mainly uses FedEx for shipping. They will send a bill for import and duty taxes usually around $20-$30usd.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Al30909 said:


> Curious if anyone else as paid an import or duty fee when buying from Steinhart to the U.S.A.
> 
> Al.


Yes. The standard ripoff extortion fee from the organized criminal syndicate, FedEx.

USPS has no such fee for doing their job.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

To further the info in this thread, I'll put my latest purchase up:

Ordered Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel on April 9th, received confirmation email on April 10th. 

Shipment email received April 16th (4 business days).

Fedex picked up April 17th, delivery estimated April 20th (6 business days from order or 10 calendar days).

It seems when I purchased my OVM a couple years ago, the shipping was stupid quick from Germany to Indiana US (like two business days), so my fingers are crossed there is an outside chance I'll get the watch tomorrow. Otherwise assuming no customs issues I should have the watch by middle of next week. :-!


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey,

Purchased 2 Steinharts and the first one was ordered and exactly 8 days later it was here.
The second was ordered the week of the Easter holiday and they probably had time off, that said, I got a ship notice on Monday 14th, track said delivery on the 16th Wednesday. Zoom, it arrived on Tuesday at 10:50 AM.
Either way you will have no issues with customs.....

Lee


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ordered O1B on 13 April 2015
Rec'd payment instructions within minutes
Paid via Paypal on 14 April 2015
Rec'd confirmation on 16 April 2015 of my order

waiting for further notification...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HiramRanger said:


> They claim they ship them as customs forms come in. I can't believe my form would take longer than others to process. So, if someone else ordered a watch a week AFTER me, and received theirs a week BEFORE mine even shipped, the most plausible explanation is because they are not processing orders in order of their receipt. It would appear to be they spit out orders, put them in a pile, and work their way down from the top rather than up from the bottom. That's the only way the timeline makes sense.
> 
> Regardless, it's on it's way. Just another indication to me that their fulfillment process is buggered even if they have a superior product.


Did your watch every come in? I appreciate everyone's feedback - it is what helped me make my decision to buy. I see that there are some who had to wait longer, like you did, and it has tempered my expectations. And now, if it comes in fast, I'll be happy. If not, I won't be disappointed. And in all, I guess that what this thread is about.

I very much wish that everyone who has posted to this thread would put down the date they ordered, the date they rec'd confirmation, the date that it shipped and the date that they rec'd their watch. In this way, we could get an average...


----------



## Simon-77 (Sep 10, 2012)

I ordered my Ocean One Blue Premium on 04/15 (Wednesday 9PM CST), and I received the confirmation email on Friday 04/17 (1:30 AM CST). I will update this post when I get the tracking number.

15 April 2015 - order created
15 April 2015 - payment instructions and PayPal CC payment
17 April 2015 - Steinhart Confirmation Email
22 April 2015 - FedEx Tracking Number Received
24 April 2015 - Shipment Picked up by FedEx (Expected Delivery April 27th)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

13 April 2015 - order placed (O1B)
13 April 2015 - rec'd payment instructions within minutes
14 April 2015 - paid via Paypal
16 April 2015 - rec'd confirmation of my order
20 April 2015 - email confirmation that FEDEX shipping label has been created

waiting for further notification...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

13 April 2015 - order placed (O1B)
13 April 2015 - rec'd payment instructions within minutes
14 April 2015 - paid via Paypal
16 April 2015 - rec'd confirmation of my order
20 April 2015 - email confirmation that FEDEX shipping label has been created
22 April 2015 - watch delivered via FEDEX

8 days after payment from Germany to Texas. Can't complain about that.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

4/13/15 - Order Placed (O1B)
4/13/15 - Payment Instructions Received
4/13/15 - Paid Via PayPal
4/15/15 - Payment Confirmation Received
4/20/15 - FedEx Tracking Number Received
4/22/15 - Watch Delivered


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

13 April 2015 - order placed (O1B)
13 April 2015 - rec'd payment instructions within minutes
14 April 2015 - paid via Paypal
16 April 2015 - rec'd confirmation of my order
20 April 2015 - email confirmation that FEDEX shipping label has been created
22 April 2015 - watch delivered via FEDEX

23 April 2015 - sold on eBay 20 hours after posting.

What can be said about Steinhart: it has a robust secondary market.


----------

